# coal dump



## time warp

This all began with the purchase of some TYCO operating hopper cars and the unloader bridge. I had been wanting to add something to our little industrial branch that would incorporate some old bridges I had been saving, and here's what I came up with.
This is the original end of track area before work began. Gondolas are delivered here having come from the industrial spur "downtown". No facility to handle hopper cars though.










I added a 10"x 48" piece of 3/4"plywood screwed to the bottom edge of my 1"x 3" framework. I added the pier blocks which I cut out on a table saw, And screwed them into place after adjusting the spacing to fit the bridges and dumper section. The 3/4" blocks were cut to the proper height to allow for the cork roadbed thickness. That's a TYCO 630 flying past in the background on the main.











The bridge approach was installed level with the existing tablework and a new switch was installed for the siding. I added insulated joiners to both the original siding leg and the new coal dump section, in order to allow selective power routing through an atlas relay in parallel with the switch machine.
The second bridge allows run out space for the empties as they come off the dumper.












Gotta hand it to the crew! They did all that was expected of them!( Nuthin'!,these bums did nuthin'!)
 These are cheap Atlas figures that I painted years ago. Everything I have nearly is from "years ago", have you noticed that? The unpainted "Zombie Apocalypse" guy is there to illustrate the difference a little paint can make. These days I paint them on a TV tray while watching NYPD Blue reruns on Audience.











The retaining wall was covered with doll house embossed brick sheet from Hobby Lobby. Even though the "bricks"are oversize, I used it because it was what I could find with the limited spare time I have available. The ground cover is old Life Like landscape paper. This is the in progress view









I also covered the piers in brick sheet and cut the pier caps out of cardboard. My scenery is very simple. I plan on adding an end loader and a truck or two ,plus a lot of clutter, around the area. I've installed light poles along the bridges since these pictures were taken also.











A few details have been added at this point. this area will become very "busy" like the rest of our layout. We do this on purpose to keep the eye moving and make the small space we have seem larger











Next on the agenda is the loader facility, Shown here mocked into place. The plan is to put a funnel in the roof to pour the "coal" into to load the hoppers. This is located in the branch line track halfway between the coal dump and the interchange.I'm using small black beads from Hobby Lobby (thanks, Shaygetz). problem is they won't come out of the hoppers! I'm going to try PAM cooking spray and see if it helps.













There are 2 switchers here now, one for the gondolas and one for the hopper cars.
With the power routing relay you just throw the switch and either train will run depending on the siding selected. that keeps it simple for the little guy. And me.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## MtRR75

time warp said:


> My scenery is very simple.


....But effective. Nice job.


----------



## Magic

Looks pretty neat.

Magic


----------



## NAJ

Very Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gramps

That's a creative way to add some extra track and activity. Thanks for posting.


----------



## time warp

Thanks, guys.


----------



## jlc41

I like it, very imaginative. If you haven't, try Teflon spray for your beads, might do the trick.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> I like it, very imaginative. If you haven't, try Teflon spray for your beads, might do the trick.


I'll give it a try, thanks for the tip!


----------



## VegasN

Nice job time. Love the coal dump. Wow, activity on a layout....other than trains moving.......awesome! My layout, other than trains, is motionless.


----------



## Guest

I like what you've done. It looks very good to my eyes.


----------



## time warp

*And heres a little more*

Here's a picture I forgot to add of the run out area of the coal dump, And then the mockup of the overhead crane to unload whatever it is we are delivering here. Some of it may not make complete sense but I love the congested, busy feel. Plus I like watching the trains duck in and out as they make their way along.





















This is another view of the loadout, this old structure is pretty beat up, but it will look better before too long. I just pulled the old MA and PA SW 1 out of mothballs to work the coal job.











The branch line office is located here in this "complex". There are some sheds here and light repairs and maintenance can be done on the line's engines. This area is only roughed out right now











The S-2 is pushing empty gondolas through the interchange on their way to the factory spur to be loaded











Maybe I'll post some more shots as things come together.Thanks for looking!


----------



## NAJ

Looking Good!!!


----------



## VegasN

Hella Cool!! Can't wait to get mine filled in more. Nice work man.


----------



## time warp

Thanks a lot for the kind words! This is just a piece of plywood with a grass mat on it. Most of the scenery items you see are from antique stores and flea markets or broken cast off stuff that I get from other people. What I am trying to achieve is a crowded City feel with tight clearances and lots and lots of activity. It really does make the layout seem larger as the trains pass around and under things on their short route.
The reason that you see all those unpainted figures laying around all over the place is because I had separated out my good painted figures from the unpainted ones. I told my little boy that he can start putting the people on the layout and he came upstairs and got the wrong box of figures. He worked 4 hours putting all of them on there and was so proud of himself even though most of them won't stand up because they still have pieces of sprue on the base.
I showed him the correct box of painted figures after he had finished and his shoulders slumped and he looked sadly down at the floor. I put the box of painted ones away so he would forget about them for a while. Meanwhile I'm not going to touch all of his hard work!


----------



## time warp

The overhead crane is in place to unload the gondolas and move the cargo to the work area behind the coal dump. In the foggy recesses of my mind the material is moved in to the lower area of the plant through this doorway, which is the lower floor of the building behind. Maybe its some kind of precious metals reclaimer or something. The chimney might be an incinerator for crate scraps and such. Yet to be added is the access ladder for the crane house and a few details. Lighting is not yet complete











Overhead view of the factory grounds, showing the additional plant building added to the rear. Lots of people, clutter and busy-ness to come. You can see the unloading ramp that's been added in front of the boiler house also. There will be support beams under the bumper eventually and that huge, grossly oversized screw at end of track has got to go! 
I like this industry because it can handle many types of freight cars, Of course the gons and hoppers, but also the odd tank and boxcars even. Thanks for looking!


----------



## VegasN

Thanks for looking?? Thank you for showing!


----------



## time warp

Some progress at the factory complex. Lighting has been added and a small water tower.
I have yet to add the workers and clutter, but it's coming along.


----------



## jlc41

TW, I really really like the way you have used the space on your layout. Very cool.


----------



## time warp

*Switching the coal drag*

Some shots of the layover at the coal loader. The last drag of the day rolled in to be readied for the morning run out. The road engines shoved the empties into the interchange track before being moved over to refuel.









The caboose is cut off so the empties can be shoved into the siding


















After the empties were dropped, the old luggers were run through a switchback to the service area.



















While the coal cars are being reloaded for the A.M. turn, the engines are fueled and given the once over. supplies restocked and a quick cleaning.











The Coal Dump Line crew showed up right on time and tied on to move the empties down to the loader. The CDL leases power from various roads.










The S2 eases her train slowly through the loader, pulling through and then pushing the coal cars as they're loaded. That saves stopping and reversing the loaded train for the push back to the interchange.



























The first one is loaded and now for the second. After the last one is topped off the CDL engine will push the train back to the branch lead where the road engines will tie on again. Come early tomorrow the Basement Central crew will head them back to the barge dock upstream. Then do it all again.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I really like those NYC's


----------



## time warp

Thanks, they are hard to find. I like 'em.


----------



## jlc41

TW, I like the story and the pic's showing what's happening, very cool.


----------



## time warp

Thank you, J. Our little railroad has only existed for a little less than a year and it was originally contrived just as a place to run our trains.
The general layoutof the city and the various things included on the railroad are completely from the imagination of my little boy. And that aspect of what we are doing here is a large part of what drives me. The sense of accomplishment and the pride that he has in what we have done together.
But also things have evolved to the point that the railroad has a purpose, and there is a logical explanation for the movement of freight. He has begun to understand why things are moved from one place to another and as I have mentioned before, it is a thrill to me that he enjoys the point-to-point branch line.
I'm a dreamer, and that is part of the reason that I have started sharing these little railroad stories. I thought it might stir up some ideas for others, and maybe help somebody look at their Railroad as something other than just a train on some track.


----------



## jlc41

TW, makes sense to me and yes it does give me understanding and ideas for my expansion. Thank you.


----------



## VegasN

Whew.....hard working crew


----------



## time warp

Tell you what, Vegas, switching and nudging freight cars around IS work. Man, if you've got a smooth switch engine you can stay busy for hours. Even a couple of sidings and an industry or two takes a lot of moves and quite a bit of time to work.
The BN S2 in the story is a great switcher. Super smooth and moves slow, and it's green so little boy is happy.
Even on our small pike, if I operate correctly I can keep I switcher shuttling a string of three hoppers to the coal dump loading barges and the Sharks rolling 2 five car trains between the coal loader and the imaginary upstream barge dock.
An entire evening to rotate through maybe 2 or 3 turns. Lots of fun.


----------



## time warp

Since our little branch line as gotten more dependent on incoming traffic, the simple controls I'd been using have proven inadequate.
With the original setup of just operating two trains alternately from a pair of sidings, all we needed was a selective control relay. Then the transfer of the occasional freight car through the interchange track was accomplished by moving the cars between the main and branch blocks using an idler car to keep the respective locomotives within their own block. Not difficult, but restrictive. (easy solution would be DCC, but that's not in our immediate future)
So I'm rewiring a little to include a block selector for the interchange area, which will make it easier to move the coal drags to and from the coal loader on the branch, and also adding another control block for the industrial area to make it easier to work the slaughterhouse and fertilizer plant.
So here's what We'll be able to handle:
Alternating cuts of 50' gondolas to the branch factory complex.
Shuttling of hoppers between the coal dump and the coal loader on the branch.
Empties in/ loads out working the coal cars between the coal loader and the BC main through the interchange.
Cuts of livestock cars to the slaughterhouse dock(beef cattle).
Empties in/ loads out at the slaughterhouse(reefers).
Tankers and covered hoppers in and out of the fertilizer plant.
That's in addition to the freight movements into the freight station plus passenger trains, so our little railroad has plenty of work to keep us entertained!
The additional controls will keep things moving a lot better.


----------



## VegasN

Wow. You're gonna have to hire full time RR staff.


----------



## time warp

Right, Vegas. I'm taking applications!
The best part is, having these distinct traffic patterns and freight car requirements has made it easier to determine the equipment I actually need. A lot more interesting than just randomly putting a train together to run.


----------



## jlc41

TW, sounds like a lot of fun, am envious. I hope to get my RR up and running once I get a handle on my reversing loops  If I can't figure it out I'll be reaching out to the forum for help.


----------



## VegasN

Ok time, let's run track between our places and we can have operation sessions between the two.


----------



## time warp

1600 miles of HO scale track. Whew!


----------



## VegasN

Would be pretty damn cool though! We can divide the derailment line. Everything east of it, you rerail, and I'll handle the west stuff. How much would that much track cost? I have probably 4' or more.........


----------



## time warp

If I figure correctly it would cost 1.4 million dollars.


----------



## jlc41

It's only $16091 in ho dollars. That should be doable.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> It's only $16091 in ho dollars. That should be doable.


haha! So, in theory, N dollars would only be about $600......


----------



## time warp

Go ahead and start this way, Vegas. See ya when you get here! :hah:

The coal mine and breaker conveyor I just got are going in place of the current coal loader, I'm moving a couple of things around to add more structures to the coal loader area.


----------



## VegasN

More structures? What, are they 1/16" thin?


----------



## time warp

Moving the powerpacks to a shelf below the layout, instant acreage! 
Also added a yard office to the branch head end area and am preparing to install another set of operating crossing lights


----------



## jlc41

Just when you thought TW didn't have any more room, wallah like magic there it is. 
Hey Vegas, we keep this up and the railroad will have to pay us to run the track. We still have Z.


----------



## time warp

We can always find a little room! I gotta get busy though, things are piling up and almost zero progress.


----------



## VegasN

Ah, but piling things up is progress in its own right.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> Just when you thought TW didn't have any more room, wallah like magic there it is.
> Hey Vegas, we keep this up and the railroad will have to pay us to run the track. We still have Z.


That is true. If we used Z scale then the railroad would owe us $20 each!


----------



## time warp

OWE NO!


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Ah, but piling things up is progress in its own right.


Unless you have OCD, then it just creates Anxiety and Chaos.


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> Unless you have OCD, then it just creates Anxiety and Chaos.


 Yep! Gotta keep moving forward, NAJ. I get bogged down and overwhelmed, then the fun is gone.


----------



## VegasN

I am at that point with everything right now. I took on a complete remodel of our home, even building new furniture. Then I bought a truck, and decided to redo the truck.....THEN I discovered model railroading and dove head first into an N scale layout. And on top of that, my dumb(bleep) bought some HO stuff.......oh and I work 11 hours Monday - Friday......
I can not tell you, in my mind, where the current project I was working on went when I saw a new project. Nor can I explain just how many hours there are in each day any more than I can explain how many years I think I am going to live?
So, I have officially changed the name of my "To-Do" list. It is now known as my "Never In A Million Years Will I Have Enough Time To Do All This S#$%" list.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Unless you have OCD, then it just creates Anxiety and Chaos.


Perception I guess. Yes I do agree things piling up becomes very overwhelming, very quickly.
But, if you look at it as things piling up means you are acquiring things. Things that are _needed_ to "move forward", so, in theory, things piling up is progress in the fact that you are acquiring things that allow you to move forward. That's the way I would justify......opps......I mean _look_ at it.


----------



## time warp

I've been working on a few things the last few days, I removed the old coal loader building and fit the new Coal Mine in place. It is similar in size to the old building but is in better shape and is a little taller. The Next Step will be to relocate the power packs so I can install the breaker and conveyor, which will add more interest to the coal mine area. I got an excellent deal on it at the last train show, $5 and it's made of corrugated brass! What a deal!

I've also been working on the switches to both of my crossovers. The exit side switches were easy to fix because it was just loose mounting screws keeping the points from being held fast against the stock rail. The entry side is giving me a little more trouble because I think it's a worn-out switch machine.The points work freely with no binding when worked manually, but when you work it with the control, they won't close all the way. I'll get back to that.


----------



## time warp

The other project staring me in the face is the installation of the new set of automatic Crossing signals. I will have to relocate one of my grade Crossings to fit them in. The existing set up is from Dallee electronics and works from a current sensor. The new set up for the near side of the layout works from photocells, both are equipped with sound.
And then there is the yet unfinished block control switch project. Plenty to do, I'd better get on it!


----------



## NAJ

Sounds like you are building a club/train show layout all by yourself.
I wish you all the luck you can muster that you can/will complete/finish your layout.
(Ha!, as if anyone actually completes/finishes their layout)

With my OCD and Anxiety trying to take on a project like that would drive me nuts, it is all I would think about all day.
My stuff just sits on the platform and looks pretty except for the Loco and six cars it is pulling on the mainline that go around and around and around and...

Ahhhh..., Trains.


----------



## VegasN

Ahhhh..., Trains. 








[/QUOTE]

I resemble that remark.


----------



## time warp

NAJ, you're smart to railroad exactly as you are, I have the problem of over reaching, if 5 hoppers are good, 15 is better, etc. 
I find myself swamped with unfinished ideas. I'm trying to retrain(!) myself to be content with less, and just enjoy. You would think I'd learn by now!
It will get done, and hopefully soon. :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## The New Guy

time warp said:


> ...I'm trying to retrain(!) myself to be content with less...


said the guy that's expecting a big box in the mail...

:laugh:


----------



## time warp

The New Guy said:


> said the guy that's expecting a big box in the mail...
> 
> :laugh:



EXACTLY! :dunno:


----------



## NAJ

As long as you are enjoying it that is all that matters.


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> As long as you are enjoying it that is all that matters.


Some enjoyment today, Little Man helped Dad diagnose the crossover switch problem and we got that out of the way by replacing the switch motor. We also had a discussion about moving the grade crossing and installing the second set of crossing signals, so the wheels are in motion there. Also, I mocked up the breaker/ conveyor and scoped out the power pack shelf.
I always do better when I can formulate a plan, so today was good. I have a few days off through next weekend and I'm anticipating some actual build and repair time.


----------



## VegasN

Good to hear calm helmet free progress. Nice job! I am hoping to get some done during my two week break.


----------



## time warp

I am working on it this very minute!:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Oh, I have discovered a new condition, and I think I have it......I call it "Time Envy". I am envious of your train time. I would love to be in my train room. I have not even had a chance to open the train room door in a week.......I'm dying!


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, take 2 trains and call me in the morning.


----------



## time warp

24 hr. Progress report:
- Relocated near side Main St. grade crossing and installed new road using Walthers Cornerstone street sections. In the process the switch tower had to be moved among other things.
- Installed crossbucks for automatic crossing flashers
- Pulled up slaughterhouse lead and replaced switch, relaid siding and installed paved parking area at front dock.
I now have to set the photocells and add incandescent lights to help trigger the sensors, should be in pretty good shape by end of week.


----------



## VegasN

Whew......made me have to sit down a bit. I'm getting tired just reading your post.


----------



## jlc41

TW, sounds exciting, looking forward to see the results.


----------



## time warp

Work, work, work, Vegas! I haven't broken a sweat yet though!
I got the grade crossing and Road relocated and the photocells installed for the new Crossing signals. I got everything hooked up and working, unfortunately a $20 set of Crossing signals doesn't work nearly as well as a $130 set of Crossing signals.:smilie_daumenneg:
The signal circuit is too simple and the photo cell detects not only the shadow of the train car moving over it but also the light from the gaps between the cars so it keeps resetting each time a car goes past and only flashes the left light on the crossbuck. If I stop the train over the photocell the cross buck lights work just fine. So now I've got this mystery to figure out! Crap!

I also spent quite a bit of time finishing up the slaughterhouse area with a new lot for the dock and an extension to the Loading platform as well as an entrance into the kill room from the cattle pens. I got the cattle arranged in the pen and the scenic items finished up around the structure so it's not looking too bad now.
So now the reefer cars are spotted at the slaughterhouse and the sulfur cars are spotted at the fertilizer plant so those two facilities are looking more complete. Now to start on the relocation of the power packs and the work on the coal mine area. As soon as I get that squared away I will work on the additional block wiring. I've held off with the wiring work because I've had to move some lights and so forth during this parking lot / Road relocation project.


----------



## time warp

The relocated grade crossing previously went straight through where you see the switch tower in the background. The automatic crossing signal can be seen in the foreground. Still lacks some work.


----------



## time warp

The pens and the new entrance to the kill floor, also The reefer cars shown spotted at the slauterhouse siding.


----------



## VegasN

Slaughterhouse.....kill floor......you scare me.


----------



## time warp

It may not sound pleasant, but it sure tastes good! I'll re- format my photos, Sorry.


----------



## time warp




----------



## jlc41

Just amazing the realism you created in close quarters, nicely done.


----------



## VegasN

Always a pleasure seeing your layout.


----------



## time warp

Thank you, guys. While my approach may appear unorthodox, there is a method to the madness.
Thank you both for compelling me to expand my thinking. :thumbsup:

BTW, the little sign posts have numbered stickers on them so little man can keep track of his power routing, helped him tremendously.


----------



## VegasN

I was wondering about those. Good morning sir.


----------



## time warp

A shot of the ancient REVELL yard office set in place at the branchline terminal, and a never seen view near the country station. We're clearing out the trees and underbrush to put in a road. Does that inner curve look like 15" radius to you?


----------



## time warp




----------



## time warp

The station parking lot is a piece of sandpaper, and the road is made from Woodland Scenics gravel paper. With this road in place not only is there a logical access route to the station but also access to the rear of the factory complex at the far side of the layout where the coal dump is.
I've never posted any pictures from this angle, but right across the track from the windmill is the slaughterhouse cattle pens and the rear of the building right behind the station in the picture is the liquid fertilizer plant.
I actually used some ground cover in this project. That's a rarity for me! The rocks next to the tunnel approach are from the styrofoam painted bag o' rocks I got at an antique store back in the summer.
I'll work on the grade crossings later.


----------



## jlc41

Very nice additions. Really looks good. You have a knack for making changes that look great. I like it.


----------



## NAJ

Looks Great!!!


----------



## time warp

Thank you, it is starting to look a little better.
























The road relocation turned out fair, will receive striping soon.That's a lot of turnouts to cross through. The fertilizer plant got an extension on the roadbed and an additional out building. Next will be liquid hoses and pump gear, as well as car moving winches.


----------



## time warp

And, the transformers are moved! I've got the breaker and elevator mocked in place with a contour board behind. What a huge difference this is making!


----------



## VegasN

That is awesome! I really enjoyed seeing more of your layout. You told someone else they needed more pics......look forward to seeing more!!


----------



## Magic

Looking very sharp there, you're making very good progress.

Magic


----------



## time warp

I appreciate the encouragement!
My next improvement project will be for this lot at the industrial end of town. It will receive this way cool old diner I got from the New Guy. After some fixing up of course!


----------



## VegasN

Oh I love that diner. Perfect track side diner......just perfect. I can see that diner in a 50's movie scene somewhere.......


----------



## time warp

Thanks, it is interesting. Too bad it's beat to death, but it will fix.See how more work keeps finding me?:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

I feel your plight my friend.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Oh I love that diner. Perfect track side diner......just perfect. I can see that diner in a 50's movie scene somewhere.......


1958 Movie "The Blob"


----------



## NAJ

Your diner looks like a lot of buildings that have been empty for years with no one to maintain them.
One of the small towns by me is starting to tear all of those type buildings/houses down and clearing the land or renovating them.
Maybe a work crew starting renovations?


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> 1958 Movie "The Blob"


A-Ha! I knew it!


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> Your diner looks like a lot of buildings that have been empty for years with no one to maintain them.
> One of the small towns by me is starting to tear all of those type buildings/houses down and clearing the land or renovating them.
> Maybe a work crew starting renovations?


 Not a bad idea, The time setting of our railroad is '71 so it would be plausible. I DO NOT want the Blob here though!:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Just get a can of ooze, spray it with a matte clear coat, and just set it behind the diner......


----------



## time warp

Then the hotrod full of Dynamite.............


----------



## time warp

An unfortunate change of plan: Gotta find another space for the diner. The tree grown lot I had picked out at the bad end of town is a historical landmark. My little guy had placed and glued down some trees there and anything He's put his hand to I WILL NOT alter.
I've decided to remove the hardware store(I never liked) from next door to the Police station with the massive searchlights on it and put the diner there. That will put it across the alley from the Tastee Freeze and next to the railroad crossing. What better place for a railroad diner!
Also the $20 crossing signals have proved entertaining. When the sun is shining through the basement Window they seem to trigger pretty well, but when it's dark and the fluorescent room lights are the source it has problems triggering. Hmmm..:dunno:


----------



## VegasN

darn artificial light


----------



## NAJ

We have a couple of spots around here that are all woods and have signs put up by the County reading...

"This Space Is Preserved Forever"
Camden County Board Of Chosen Freeholders"

You need such a sign for your little guys preserved forest land.

I am looking to get a food concession trailer to put near my track that runs to and from the imaginary oil refinery with a few guys standing around so the diner by the tracks is perfect but...

Will it be on the "wrong side of the tracks"??? Ha Ha, I crack myself up.


----------



## time warp

NAJ, I'm never quite sure if the "wrong side" is the right side or the left side!:goofball:
Lunch wagon at the Refinery sounds like the title of a B movie.:hah:

I have actually gotten some work done today. I hacked the conveyor to length with some dull tin snips, got the hillside put in with my patented 3rd grade art class scenery skills using Life-Like scenery paper, a staple gun, and wood glue. Added some clutter and personnel, spilled some coal and BOOM! Mining scene corner filler! I also added a transfer conveyor under the elevator structure with blocks of wood cut on my mitre saw.


----------



## VegasN

Looks pretty darn good to me!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Looks good to me too. I especially like the spilled coal beside the track.

Looks like your blue hopper car sustained some serious damage.

Mark


----------



## time warp

Thanks. I'm not sure if the elevator house needs windows added. As dusty as it would be in there I would think not.
Yes Mark, that B&M is pounded! I got that for a buck at a recent train show. I guess somebody thought they were "improving" it.


----------



## VegasN

Improving?? Yeah, if they were modeling the day the ozone collapsed.


----------



## time warp

I know, Vegas. I see a lot of nice trains that are nearly 'weathered to destruction'. Stupid.:thumbsdown:

Fertiler plant progress! Wood decking down, tank car access platform, dry fertilizer dump in between the rails(that's a hopper cover you see), liquid hoses, and a car moving winch! Employees present as well. Needs a couple more things but pretty well good to go. Question is, why is that German soldier on the tank car platform stringing a trip wire across that ladder? Fertilizer plant on the river Kwai? He's part of our outreach program.


----------



## VegasN

I need some N scale soldiers....


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I need some N scale soldiers....


and glasses like these to see them, wait that would be me.


----------



## time warp

Looking down the alley next to the freezee you can see the new location for the cool diner









Here's the street view with the previous structure removed. Diner sidewalk is now in place as well as gravel parking area in the rear. The diner is "benched" receiving a facelift.








Look at the serious rubber on that old blue Chevy! Funny what you don't see until you take a picture. Gort has been employed as security watchman during construction.(notice how nothing's moving?) Weird.


----------



## jlc41

You don't think he is from that place in Betzville do you????


----------



## NAJ

Unfortunately your construction idea is not realistic...
In real life there would be detours and/or lane closures to cause traffic jams and get people aggravated and irritated having to go 15 minutes out of their way for a 5 minute trip, wait...
Maybe that is just South Jersey...


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> Unfortunately your construction idea is not realistic...
> In real life there would be detours and/or lane closures to cause traffic jams and get people aggravated and irritated having to go 15 minutes out of their way for a 5 minute trip, wait...
> Maybe that is just South Jersey...











Well, that was early, before morning rush!


----------



## NAJ

There you go, now it feels like home, feeling the anxiety build just looking at it. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ

BTW, how do you get all of this stuff so quickly?
Are you married to Jeannie or Samantha?


----------



## jlc41

NAJ, I had the same thought, I think maybe it has to do with a possible affiliation to what's going on in Betzville.


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> BTW, how do you get all of this stuff so quickly?
> Are you married to Jeannie or Samantha?


 Gee NAJ, Jeannie of course!:laugh:

jlc41, I am not at liberty to divulge that information. ( EgasVe in EtzvilleBe...Shhhh!)


----------



## jlc41

TW, Got it, my lips are sealed.


----------



## VegasN

(((((sly)))))


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Unfortunately your construction idea is not realistic...
> In real life there would be detours and/or lane closures to cause traffic jams and get people aggravated and irritated having to go 15 minutes out of their way for a 5 minute trip, wait...
> Maybe that is just South Jersey...


It's not just Jersey. The Nevada State Flower is an Orange Cone.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> View attachment 269441
> 
> 
> Looking down the alley next to the freezee you can see the new location for the cool diner
> 
> View attachment 269449
> 
> 
> Here's the street view with the previous structure removed. Diner sidewalk is now in place as well as gravel parking area in the rear. The diner is "benched" receiving a facelift.
> View attachment 269457
> 
> 
> Look at the serious rubber on that old blue Chevy!* Funny what you don't see until you take a picture.* Gort has been employed as security watchman during construction.(notice how nothing's moving?) Weird.


That is soooo true!!


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> It's not just Jersey. The Nevada State Flower is an Orange Cone.


 HA,HA!:appl:


----------



## Lemonhawk

I thought the Nevada State flower was the Creosote Bush. Makes an interesting tea. Dubious health effects however!


----------



## Overkast

time warp said:


> Fertiler plant progress! Wood decking down, tank car access platform, dry fertilizer dump in between the rails(that's a hopper cover you see), liquid hoses, and a car moving winch! Employees present as well. Needs a couple more things but pretty well good to go.
> View attachment 268561


time warp, I love the progress and especially this fertilizer plant setup! Very cool.

What is your plan to clean the rails in this area w/o damaging the road or deck next to the track?


----------



## time warp

Overkast said:


> time warp, I love the progress and especially this fertilizer plant setup! Very cool.
> 
> What is your plan to clean the rails in this area w/o damaging the road or deck next to the track?


 Thank you, I usually just use a tightly folded paper towel with alcohol or a rub piece of a paint stick along the track. Now you've got me wondering, I guess I'll find out the best way to get in there soon enough!


----------



## time warp

So today it was wiring.:eyes: I installed light poles at the fertilizer plant and behind the slaughterhouse, as well as moving a couple others and putting one by the mine loadout.
Dang! I hate wiring lights, takes forever! Laying, stooping , crawling under the layout, teenie wires, can't see. Painus anus!
I HAD to reinstall little man's lighted billboard from when I moved the grade crossing too.
The upside was that I had the BL 2's serenading me with the clickety clacks of the C&O coal drag whilst I cobbled away.
I have a "guilt car" now. I got Progress Hopper #4 with a single .75 cent bid, arrived via airmail today from CANADA. 1 million dollars shipping for a 3/4 dollar item. Freight was on the buyer, poor guy!
Things are moving along, steady by jerks!:laugh:


----------



## time warp

A couple shots of the repaired diner, Yet to be painted and I plan on putting chrome foil on the front. Still lacks Windows and those siren lights are the ventilators( they will be painted). The lettering means parcels in Italian. Even though it's rough, I love this little diner!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Looking forward to seeing it painted. I agree that its going to be nice. It should have lots of character.

Mark


----------



## jlc41

What Mark said. I like it, we have some very good diners in my neck of the woods.


----------



## NAJ

Lovin the diner and how quickly you get things done.
Folks in your RR town must be thrilled with that, detours for hours instead of days.
Are RR layout hours like dog years compared to real time?


----------



## VegasN

I believe time is relative to your scale.......N scale time is 187th of real time and HO is 80th of real time.


----------



## time warp

What is that near the newspaper boy? Could it be.....the BLOB?


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I believe time is relative to your scale.......N scale time is 187th of real time and HO is 80th of real time.


Where is Albert Einstein when you need him.
Didn't his theory say that if you run your train at full speed time stands still for the operator...???


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> What is that near the newspaper boy? Could it be.....the BLOB?


Gonna try this again...
OH NO!!! Its the Blob!!! Call the Military!!!


----------



## VegasN

He must have brought a friend, there is one by the bus stop sign post too.....
Look, on the ground! Is it a glue drop? Is it dog poo? No! It's the blob!!


----------



## VegasN

***whispers****
pssst......paint them purple(ish)


----------



## time warp

Looking a little better now! I covered the front and sides with metal foil and a coat of paint everywhere else. This poor thing was never built right, is not square and everything is crooked, I'm glad it turned out this good!
Efforts are being made to ignore the impending doom lurking in the street.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Very nice! Can you say more about how you form and adhere the metal foil to the diner body?

Mark


----------



## Overkast

Wow time warp, that's a fantastic job and quick turnaround! It looks really good!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shdwdrgn

Awwww... I just bounced through all 14 pages of this thread, and there was only one other shot of those sweet Tyco coal cars.

Yes I have a thing for those cars. My entire planned layout is built around them as the central feature.


----------



## Lemonhawk

So I was rattling thur the latest post and didn't notice the dinner changed! I was not expecting such a quick turn around! It looks fantastic. Really like the signage!:appl:


----------



## NAJ

Really nice job on the diner, kudos :appl:

Guess it did not work this time, the military did not show up.


----------



## VegasN

Bravo my friend. You brought that diner back to life! The Resurrector......


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> Really nice job on the diner, kudos :appl:
> 
> Guess it did not work this time, the military did not show up.


 Can you hear me? Can you hear me? NAJ, buddy I tell you I haven't slept in two days! I had pre posted some publicity shots for the new diner in town and an hour later it was chaos! I hear sirens, screaming, women trying to run in high heels, it was terrible.
I tried to get to the action but the police had already blocked the streets and the ARMY was on site! I was able to get this shot before things got bad, but what's that at the end of the street?









Early the next morning I had snuck around for a better look, although I was shaking in my shoes wondering what might happen! I was able to get a shot from atop the diner just before it all broke loose! Right after this picture they opened fire with everything they had and the impact blast blew me off the roof but it seemed like the attack was having no affect. The shooting was relentless, going on past daybreak.









OK, So it was quiet through the next day, but you could cut the tension with a knife. I still was having to hide from the patrols to keep from being arrested and still hadn't really been able to see what it was causing all the horror.
Around dusk, it started up again for several hours, and I managed to work around towards the railroad station. Only after climbing up a tree could I see the terrible, Yet unexplainable site. A large, shifting, pinkish purple mass which was steadily growing larger and had apparently paralyzed the innocent bystanders, who were frozen in fear! Lots of talking, discussion and heated discussions could be heard through the erie silence after the firing stopped.
Then to my surprise, a local kid's hotrod came zooming out of the shadows, and just before I blacked out, I caught this shot before the car plowed into the.........blob?









I woke up in bandages a couple hours ago, no hotrod, no blob. Lots of mess. Looks to be all clear now, but I tell ya NAJ, think twice next time you step in something sticky.:dunno:


----------



## time warp

Thanks for the kind remarks, everyone!

Mark, the foil is made for model cars and is very thin with a light adhesive background. You cut it to rough size and press it into details with your fingers and blunt tools, trimming around openings and such with an x acto blade. Gaps and adjoining pieces are simply lapped and pressed in. Joints are all but invisible.

Shdwdrgn, here's my working fleet, the beat up B&M you saw is my spare. I swap them out from time to time when I find cheap ones at shows, and sell the excess. To date I've had about a dozen, but keep only 3 in service. That's all the dump can handle.


----------



## Magic

time warp 
You have more fun with that layout than just about anybody I know.
Great story.

Magic


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Can you hear me? Can you hear me? NAJ, buddy I tell you I haven't slept in two days! I had pre posted some publicity shots for the new diner in town and an hour later it was chaos! I hear sirens, screaming, women trying to run in high heels, it was terrible.
> I tried to get to the action but the police had already blocked the streets and the ARMY was on site! I was able to get this shot before things got bad, but what's that at the end of the street?
> 
> View attachment 271290
> 
> 
> Early the next morning I had snuck around for a better look, although I was shaking in my shoes wondering what might happen! I was able to get a shot from atop the diner just before it all broke loose! Right after this picture they opened fire with everything they had and the impact blast blew me off the roof but it seemed like the attack was having no affect. The shooting was relentless, going on past daybreak.
> 
> View attachment 271298
> 
> 
> OK, So it was quiet through the next day, but you could cut the tension with a knife. I still was having to hide from the patrols to keep from being arrested and still hadn't really been able to see what it was causing all the horror.
> Around dusk, it started up again for several hours, and I managed to work around towards the railroad station. Only after climbing up a tree could I see the terrible, Yet unexplainable site. A large, shifting, pinkish purple mass which was steadily growing larger and had apparently paralyzed the innocent bystanders, who were frozen in fear! Lots of talking, discussion and heated discussions could be heard through the erie silence after the firing stopped.
> Then to my surprise, a local kid's hotrod came zooming out of the shadows, and just before I blacked out, I caught this shot before the car plowed into the.........blob?
> 
> View attachment 271306
> 
> 
> I woke up in bandages a couple hours ago, no hotrod, no blob. Lots of mess. Looks to be all clear now, but I tell ya NAJ, think twice next time you step in something sticky.:dunno:


Bravo, Bravo!!!
Standing :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## VegasN

I could feel the suspense.


----------



## time warp

Magic said:


> time warp
> You have more fun with that layout than just about anybody I know.
> Great story.
> 
> Magic





VegasN said:


> I could feel the suspense.


 HAHA! Wouldn't be worth it if it weren't fun! I don't know for sure where all this stems from but I think it originally goes back to SFATW and some stuff we conjured up over there! And NAJ, I tried to hint that there was trouble a-brewin'!:laugh:
BTW: The horror diner was a little gift from "THE NEW GUY". He had included it in some things I got from him a while back.:thumbsup:

Time to get the railroad running again.


----------



## jlc41

TW, really nice rehab on the diner. I really enjoy your stories, very amusing.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> BTW: The horror diner was a little gift from "THE NEW GUY". He had included it in some things I got from him a while back.:thumbsup:



The little things that you were not expecting are the best.


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> The little things that you were not expecting are the best.



Thank you Joe, this silliness sort of takes on a life of it's own. Plus I'm now working 11;00 pm to 7:00 am shift so I need the entertainment while I'm on watch.

As far as the Diner thing, The New Guy has done me some very good turns, and I can't say enough about his generosity.


----------



## jlc41

Works for me. Now if we could get the rest of the world to think and be like that, What the heck am I thinking???? Well is can't hurt.


----------



## VegasN

Oh, a utopian train society!!


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Oh, a utopian train society!!


Darned near!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

These are the new additions I picked up Saturday. The Hot Dog's (gotta fix that) stand is going across the street from the Horror Diner next to the train station, The decrepit building is replacing the hardware store next to the freight terminal, and the nice Veteran's memorial is going in the park where the Diner was originally going to be along with a nice flag monument courtesy of The New Guy( where is he anyway?). Pictures forthcoming as work creeps along. The little man has 11 million Scout things to get done plus Pinewood derby and He's crossing over to Boy Scouts mid march so my time is spoken for. Look beyond the tall tree and you can see him back there!


----------



## NAJ

MOM!!! TW is Teasing Me!!!












Can we Pleaseeeeee see a full panoramic view of the layout or a video of the layout in action???


----------



## time warp

I will have to look into putting up a video. Can a person do that from a phone?


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> He He, I will have to look into putting up a video. Can a person do that from a phone?


Absolutely, that is how I do mine. (Motorola Maxx Droid)
Video tape using the camera option on your phone, plug the phone and phone charging cable into your computer and open the phone gallery on your computer (mine says XT1080 when I go to "documents).
Copy and paste the video link from your phone to a folder on your computer.
Open the file with "Windows Movie Maker" (or whatever editing software you have or like) and edit, add titles, captions, music, etc.
When you are done post to YouTube and the YouTube link to MTF.


----------



## jlc41

Oh my head hurts!!!


----------



## NAJ

Sound's more complicated than it really is, probably a YouTube video that explains it all.
If I can do it anybody can do it.

My head hurts when I start reading about DCC and multiple controllers and wiring switches and buss bars and turntables and...and...and...


----------



## NAJ

And after just looking on YouTube it appears I am way behind the times (I'm 61, go figure) and there are now free apps that allow you to transfer files from your phone to your computer wirelessly.


----------



## time warp

No computer is my problem, I might be able to do it at the Library or have someone help. My computer at work is restricted.


----------



## time warp




----------



## time warp




----------



## NAJ

OMG!!! That is Amazing!!!
You have some of everything on there!!!
I LOVE IT!!!

You need a "mall map" for all of us tourists so we know where we are in town...

"You Are Here" with all of the tourist attractions marked.

I am hungry though, where is the diner?


----------



## VegasN

Time, an easier way to transfer to a comp is to open the phone itself from my computer (this pc on newer versions of windows), and either just move or copy the file to your Videos folder on the comp. Easier than copy and paste.
Not sure with your phone if you can upload directly from your phone. I can with my HTC Desire, but not sure on yours, That would be the EASIEST way, is just record and share from your phone.
Unless you want to edit the video or anything, then you will need Movie Maker or something.


----------



## VegasN

Man, time, thank you so much! I REALLY appreciate seeing your layout. I have been dying to see more of the layout as a whole. Perfect!!


----------



## JNXT 7707

BEAUTIFUL! I could stare at that layout for hours TW! First time I have seen it in its entirety :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

I appreciate the encouragement, Fellas! I set out to build a "dime store" toy train layout and I think I achieved that goal. I'm glad that others enjoy it as well. It was never intended to look real or accurate, just a time capsule view of ready to run trains and accessories from the late 60's to the early 80's. 
It's really hard for me to share these views because I've been careful to hide the bad spots in most of my posted pictures. Here you can see the unfinished spots and roughed in elements, but it's getting better bit by bit.

And NAJ, top picture just behind the Freezee and next to the Police station is the horror diner. Directly across the road is the Weenie stand.


----------



## Magic

Looking good Warp.
You're going to run outta room pretty soon.
Thanks for the overall pic.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Bad spots?? Where?? If I avoided bad spots in my pictures, I would have no pics to take.


----------



## jlc41

TW, that is absolutely an amazing use of the space you have. As NAJ said you have something of every thing train/layout related. Thanks for posting the pic's. Nice work.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> I appreciate the encouragement, Fellas! I set out to build a "dime store" toy train layout and I think I achieved that goal. I'm glad that others enjoy it as well. It was never intended to look real or accurate, just a time capsule view of ready to run trains and accessories from the late 60's to the early 80's.
> It's really hard for me to share these views because I've been careful to hide the bad spots in most of my posted pictures. Here you can see the unfinished spots and roughed in elements, but it's getting better bit by bit.
> 
> And NAJ, top picture just behind the Freezee and next to the Police station is the horror diner. Directly across the road is the Weenie stand.


Had to blow up the pic to find the diner but I found it.

Good thing nobody is trying to hide "bad spots", "unfinished spots" and "roughed in elements" in real life or we would have nothing to look at in our everyday life.

We share the same thoughts, it is not about realism or accuracy, it is about adding Buildings/Structures, Automobiles/Trucks/Construction Equipment, Figures, Landscaping, Locomotives and Rolling Stock that you like and enjoy looking at and if you are having fun doing it add whatever you want to YOUR "Small Town USA" layout.


----------



## Shadow001

wow looks great. thanks for sharing.


----------



## time warp

There is still work to do as far as the lighting goes, about 3 or 4 buildings to finish out and some more animation. I also need to thicken up the tree rows between the tracks that are my scenic dividers. No rush though. This is as close as I have ever gotten to a complete layout in my life, and I'm enjoying that.


----------



## Overkast

The layout is looking great time warp... I can just imagine how fun it must be for your son. It is jam-packed with action!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Overkast said:


> The layout is looking great time warp... I can just imagine how fun it must be for your son. It is jam-packed with action!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


 That it is! The Little man loves lights and action which keeps Daddy busy keeping it going. I'd rather take a poke in the eye with a sharp stick than run those tiny light wires. What a pain, and all in series parallel!


----------



## VegasN

I'll run your wires for you, if I get to poke you in the eye......


----------



## time warp

Yeah, You can do that when you and Jim finally show up to paint my basement walls blue! You're running outta time here Fella, I quit buying green Bananas a year ago!:rippedhand:


----------



## VegasN

They're not all still sitting there are they?


----------



## time warp

We cleared out some trees and undergrowth and put the Weenie stand right here next to the town station. The parking lot is poster board and I added a piece of Atlas picket fence along the tracks. Still needs a couple of light poles here and wiring the interior light. I now have a restaurant district!











I reinstalled the original gas station after the realization that the one I had here was N scale. (It's on it's way to Vegas now). That's why you'll see a structure missing from this spot in the full pictures. DUH! This one fits the town better I think.


----------



## Overkast

Time warp, the way you cram more stuff into your layout and somehow manage to make it work so well that your layout doesn't feel crowded... it's truly remarkable.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Overkast said:


> Time warp, the way you cram more stuff into your layout and somehow manage to make it work so well that your layout doesn't feel crowded... it's truly remarkable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


 Good choice of words! Little space and lots of ideas, and it looks okay if you squint a little! I'm honored by your input. 
BTW, the train wizzing by in the background is being pulled by the 1959 vintage Athearn rubber band GP 9. Been running it every day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Overkast

time warp said:


> BTW, the train wizzing by in the background is being pulled by the 1959 vintage Athearn rubber band GP 9. Been running it every day.


Love GP9s!!! In fact the next road scheme I acquire for NEMR I'm hoping to find in a GP9 loco (pickins' are slim out there though)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Too bad you aren't in HO, I have an Athearn blue box SF GP9 I'm getting ready to sell. Maybe we can shrink it!


----------



## VegasN

Buddy, I Shrunk The Locomotive


----------



## VegasN

That is hilarious!! Did you just think it was a REALLY small gas station?hahaha.......... Or was it for people that just needed a "little" gas?hehehe......or.....or.....Or maybe for vertically challenged HOers?:laugh:


----------



## time warp

My dog ate my homework:dunno:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I reinstalled the original gas station after the realization that the one I had here was N scale. (It's on it's way to Vegas now). That's why you'll see a structure missing from this spot in the full pictures. DUH! This one fits the town better I think.
> View attachment 276913


Was it a Shell station? If so I had the same one. Coulda swore it was HO but it turned out to be N. I think it's like a right of passage in model railroading, you have to have an N scale gas station. Comes right after making a double headed F7 :laugh:


----------



## time warp

Absolutely was a Shell station. There's a picture of it in the for sale section with the Bowser Challenger.


----------



## VegasN

Hmm?? It must appear larger than it is......can't wait to see it now.


----------



## time warp

Well look here , Smarty pants. Don't be telling me later that it looks big on your layout! :laugh:


----------



## VegasN

haha:laugh: That would be funny though......


----------



## time warp

I had been looking for some nice, affordable track bumpers to replace my bulky Atlas ones. Although very nice, the Peco ones are a little rich for me. I was happy to discover the Walther's bumpers a couple of days ago and ordered them from Buck's Hobby Barn in Terre Haute, and at just a few dollars for a set of 12 they are a bargain.
I need to pick up some more Lichen, vehicles, and figures also. I'll probably scare those up next month at the Manual High School show in Indianapolis.
I'm getting close to the point now where most things are in place and other than finishing out details here and there it will mainly be layout and equipment maintenance as opposed to buying and building. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Absolutely was a Shell station. There's a picture of it in the for sale section with the Bowser Challenger.


That's IT! lol. Funny thing is, I talked myself into thinking it would work 2 or 3 times....:laugh:

Maybe if you stuck it out in a far corner?


----------



## time warp

Ha! That thing snuck up on me, it's kind of a fooler!


----------



## time warp




----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> View attachment 278553


Nice shot! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 89Suburban

Cool.


----------



## time warp

So late yesterday I was in the basement pretending to do some chores and whilst the BL coal drag was keeping me company I figured I'd put in a light pole for the town station area and wire in the weenie stand light. So out comes the 1/2" Milwaukee with the dual handles and a 5/16ths bit to drill the wire holes through the table. I know a 1/2" double handled drill seems a bit excessive, but my cordless died and it's all I have. In other words, normal for around here.
I did not hesitate to punch the first hole through, it was for the lamp post, then took aim again and fired one through where the weenie stand sets. All good. Installed the lamp post (caulk) and fished the wires through for the weenie stand.
I then crawled under the layout to hook up those excruciatingly tiny wires which I hate, and as I am surveying the task at hand I felt the terror overtaking me as I noticed that I had indiscriminately drilled through just on either side of my $130 crossing flasher circuit board! . My bowels nearly released from the shock! Dang it man, can you imagine if that drill had come a' rippin' through that thing? Bye Bye cool flashers!:smilie_auslachen:
I've come to the conclusion that it would be best if I either tagged myself as "bad order" or wear a cone around my neck and oven mitts on my hands. I couldn't tear much up that way.
Wired the lights up in series and they became part of the swaying, kudzu like festoon of wiring inhabiting the "B" side of the layout. I should post a picture but I don't think I could handle the resulting mass ostracizing. Lights work, Flashers are OK, Nuff said!:hah::eyes:


----------



## jlc41

Freighting, I try to control the push trough on the drill, which am sure you do also. Let the chips fall where they may or not.


----------



## VegasN

Oh that sucks. But at least everything still works.


----------



## time warp

It was a close call, way too close.


----------



## Overkast

I often have this same fearful vision, that I will do this one day to one of my 2 reversing circuit boards!!!

Scary... glad all is well, though.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shdwdrgn

Has anyone thought about using a metal electrical box to mount the controller boards in? Obviously you'd have to be careful with electrical isolation, but it would at least provide some cheap armor to your expensive controllers.


----------



## Lemonhawk

That's what an ice pick is for, use it first carefully to see where you're going with that big bruiser of a drill! Long ago when I spent summers as an electrician's helper, I was up in the attic of a house and was feeding a drop chain down thru the plate for what was to be a feed from the big power panel. The chain entered the live power panel thru a knockout we had not noticed and fell right into the panel. There was a lot of yelling down below me, but luckily the chain managed to hit nothing!


----------



## time warp

Good point! Actually , what Overkast posted got me to thinking at least to have it mounted with some kind of protection. A metal box would certainly be a good idea.


----------



## Lemonhawk

The course in Failure 101. First you make a mistake, then you have to compound it make a failure! This was actually from a comedy sketch, but how true it is!


----------



## time warp

Yep! I simply forgot what was "below ground" hwell:


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, like I never.......ummm.......what were we talking about?


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Yeah, like I never.......ummm.......what were we talking about?


 Uh, Recklessly drilling holes through expensive electronic components. The best advice: DON'T!


----------



## time warp

My friendly Hobby Shop called yesterday and my 12 pack of Walther's track bumpers is in. Works out to like a buck each and I'm looking forward to getting them installed. Mark your calendars because there is a strong possibility that after the new install there will be an "incident". Little boy tends to hit the bumper a little hard when moving the reefers into the slaughterhouse siding, and I can just see that new bumper getting crashed and ending up shoved out to the inner loop trackage, a fast moving freight blasting through and BAM! Film at 11:00.
Actually those clunky Atlas bumpers have been a sore point with me as there is just nothing you can do to make them look like anything. So I will need to need to install a short piece of track where I remove each Atlas bumper section and then install the new bumpers. 
The other "clean up" project is the switch machines. I will go to my grave using standard ones, but I intend to disguise them best I can. Some of them have shrubbery to conceal them, and I'm going to model pneumatic equipment on a couple and maybe a flange greaser, One or two scrap rail or tie piles and they will look less conspicuous. Every little bit helps and while my work will never win an award it is shaping up bit by bit. Now what to do about the Lemax trees....................


----------



## VegasN

To your Lil Engineer, it has won many awards.


----------



## time warp

*Thanks, Warren!*

I've been disappointed with the performance of my $20 bargain IHC crossing signal unit, due to the erratic triggering interrupting the flasher cycle as the Train passes over.
I had PM'd wvgca about it and he suggested filtering the light by putting wax paper over the light detectors to make them less sensitive. I had wondered about obscuring them in some way but hadn't considered that. I used frosted magic tape and it did require 3 layers but it was a success! Works perfectly now! So a big THANKS to Warren.:appl:
Now to solve the sound problem. It works but instead of sounding like a crossing bell it sounds sort of like the an electric base guitar sound. Oh well, the crossing lights work great. Yay!


----------



## Overkast

It sounds like one of those big "awesome achievements" I just can't relate to, due to my lack of experience  But if obscuring sensitivity is the crux of the matter, I wonder if a painted on layer of Elmer's glue (or two?) would also do the trick??

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Good idea


----------



## time warp

I picked up my Walther's cornerstone bumpers, and have assembled 4 of them. I can see these things getting a little "distressed" pretty easily if they get tapped too hard, just like the prototype actually.  I'll post some pictures when I start getting them in place, as I have yet to make up the filler track sections or paint the bumpers.
Progress is a little slow right now as life is sort of piling up. Not having much fun at the moment I'm afraid.


----------



## time warp

I've had this old station around here for a while, and while it's a little rough and certainly not well assembled I never had the heart to get rid of it. I like the lines and the fact that it is made of stone, and the size is more suited to this spot than the previous station(see previous pictures).
I just started putting this together yesterday afternoon, using styrene sheet for the base over cork roadbed strips to raise the level. This station is just big enough to handle a little freight so I gave it a larger platform on the back side for handling goods.
I'm going to put some work into this one I think. It needs taken apart and reassembled, some diffused lighting inside and functioning light fixtures outside. A nice stone colored exterior with a mortar wash and ruddy brown roofing. Does anybody recognize the make?


----------



## Overkast

That's a great little station there time warp! I too love that stone texture. And I like how it nestles right in between 2 tracks so you have access from 2 different operations routes.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlc41

It's amazing how you conjure up these unique spaces that let you add stuff that fits so perfectly. I too like the way it sets in between the tracks, good job.


----------



## time warp

Thanks, It's one of those spots that just had a "filler" structure. This one brings some cobbled character with it.
It sits just across from the Branch line interchange and since the crooked sign under the eaves reads 'Aurtown', this stop will now be known as Aurtown switch.
This railroad is now building itself!


----------



## 89Suburban

Looking good.


----------



## VegasN

Looks really good. Man, I can't wait to get back on mine.


----------



## time warp

I've been able to complete small areas here and there on the railroad and it has been very satisfying. A lot of the scenic items I've had packed away for decades and It's nice to finally see it all coming together relatively well. It was just a bungled heap of boxes and bags before, and I wasn't even aware of what I had.
Same with the buildings, although I have replaced a portion of them.


----------



## VegasN

It's like a prolonged Christmas......


----------



## time warp

I told my wife when we moved into our current home that I was setting up the trains for good! No more packing them away, no more complaining about the railroad. A small, manageable empire that is here to stay. I've stored them most of the time that I've owned them, but those days are gone. The next time they are packed away will be to move them to my son's home when He grows up, or to put them in my estate sale. Period.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> I told my wife when we moved into our current home that I was setting up the trains for good! No more packing them away, no more complaining about the railroad. A small, manageable empire that is here to stay. I've stored them most of the time that I've owned them, but those days are gone. The next time they are packed away will be to move them to my son's home when He grows up, or to put them in my estate sale. Period.


Do you think your trains were going through the same thing that Woody and the gang went through when Andy was going to college?


----------



## time warp

Kind of like that , yes. I will tell you that the passage of time took a toll on many of them.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Kind of like that , yes. I will tell you that the passage of time took a toll on many of them.


Unfortunately sometimes we do not think about he future when we store things and they just get thrown in a box and put in a basement or attic, especially if they are not important to us at the time, however...

Because of my Comic Book Collection (and my OCD) I am always thinking about the preservation of things when they are put away.


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> Unfortunately sometimes we do not think about he future when we store things and they just get thrown in a box and put in a basement or attic, especially if they are not important to us at the time, however...
> 
> Because of my Comic Book Collection (and my OCD) I am always thinking about the preservation of things when they are put away.


 That is true many times, I'm afraid. Mine just started deteriorating from age.


----------



## JNXT 7707

I'm a little bit afraid of what kind of shape my layout will be in when I drag it out of the storage container. Coming close to being a full year in there. 
I resigned myself that it was probably going to need some rebuilding when I put it in there, just hope it's not major.


----------



## time warp

The temperature extremes and lack of ventilation can be murder, Hopefully you'll have only minor issues.
Mostly what I found were split gears, couplers losing their springy ness, and plastic motor housings starting to split and crack. One of my C&O BL's has alarming damage with small cracks radiating from the top motor bushing. It currently runs, but it's failing. The plastic degradation is what's killing them, there's no avoiding it.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> The temperature extremes and lack of ventilation can be murder, Hopefully you'll have only minor issues.....


I had it stored for about a year before, back in WV in an unheated, uncooled garage. It did pretty well except for some minor issues. This time I am expecting more, since it had to endure the move to TX too....and it's probably got a bit hotter here than it ever got in WV.
Oh well it will give me something to do. I also have to rebuild two curves on it that have kinks. One of the side effects of learning by doing hwell:


----------



## VegasN

Man, I'm looking to get RID of things to do


----------



## time warp

Yes my friend, but as you suffer from Layoutus Manieous, Jerry suffers from Pikus Absentus. Nowhere in the "have fun running your trains" handbook does it say anything about the enjoyment of having one's layout in long term storage.:eyes:
My suggestion is somewhat controversial: "50 and out". If you hit 50 years old and you STILL can't have a layout in your house, the dining room table goes OUT, trains come IN! Works perfectly and your wife will completely understand.:laugh:


----------



## Overkast

time warp said:


> My suggestion is somewhat controversial: "50 and out". If you hit 50 years old and you STILL can't have a layout in your house, the dining room table goes OUT, trains come IN! Works perfectly and your wife will completely understand.


And if she doesn't understand, the wife can go and the trains stay! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Is that a reciprocal equation? I do enjoy the sound of the trains.....


----------



## VegasN

Unfortunately, my luck only goes so far. I fought for the bedroom, barely got that. The garage was already mine, and had been for years, so converting it to a train room is just a tremendous amount of work. I wanted to remove the garage door, put up a wall, and make it an actual room. No go on that one.
As for the wife out, trains in, that is where my luck comes to an end........my mother-in-law owns the house we are buying.........


----------



## RonthePirate

> ........my mother-in-law owns the house we are buying.........


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh............you could really get in deep doo-doo here.
And I read you were looking for things not to do?
Sorry, that statement does not compute.
If you didn't have a least 2-3 projects going, you would be bored stiff.
(As I would be)


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh............you could really get in deep doo-doo here.
> And I read you were looking for things not to do?
> Sorry, that statement does not compute.
> *If you didn't have a least 2-3 projects going, you would be bored stiff.
> *(As I would be)


There is a bit of truth to that.....either that or just bring in more projects......


----------



## time warp

Well I'm not bored, I've got a station to finish, signals to upgrade, scenery to complete, wiring to tidy up, and so it goes! All the while the trains keep a rollin'! The bad part is I can't visit all my friends here and sit around and talk or enjoy seeing your layouts in person. I do miss that.


----------



## VegasN

I can empathize. However, I know no other way of model railroading. Never have had anyone else around.


----------



## time warp

Making some more changes shortly and hopefully they'll be seen as "upgrades", whtever that means.
I'm still waiting on this Faller crane to arrive. Where will I put it? That's for me to know and you to find out! Very similar to the log crane Overcast just installed on his N scale pike. Mine has a traveling carriage though.
I had picked up a Bucyrus tracked crane last weekend for a scenery project, but surprise, it was too large for the space. It is headed to NAJ as I write this. The Faller crane is much larger, but will fit better. Go figure!:goofball:


----------



## jlc41

Nice I like it, would go good with a harbor project, you think?


----------



## time warp

Yes it would, but I have a river barge facility that it will be part of. It will also be part of my industrial complex.


----------



## VegasN

I presume you are putting it on top of something else? Where in the world you gonna make room for it? You have a bustling boom town......you have New York traffic in Springfield......


----------



## jlc41

Yeah but he also has a magic layout and he his a Wizard. Watch and see.


----------



## time warp

There is always a way!


----------



## raleets

What do you suggest for a guy who has already added on to his original 4X8 layout to make it 10X10 and it's now jam packed.
Further expansion is not in the cards 'cause you simply can NOT create real estate. You either have it, or you don't! 
At least once a month I spot a building or other goodie that catches my eye, but there's absolutely no place to put it unless I replace something. 
That's kind of like putting an old friend on the curb and I can't bring myself to do the deed.
Any brilliant ideas?


----------



## time warp

Brilliant isn't a word that should be connected to me! I would love to see some pictures of your Metropolis so I can see for myself. I can't really say how I do it but somehow I can manage to squeeze just one more in.


----------



## raleets

Yeah, but that's the problem......"just one more".
With this hobby it's like eating potato chips. You can't eat just one!  hwell:


----------



## time warp

Hey Joe, kuschelle01 is the eBay seller on the crane. Whale of a deal and they have a handful more of these. I think they are out of production.

raleets, I do have a few structures that I can replace if I decide to. Don't want things too predictable!


----------



## raleets

Sadly, I tend to be a sentimental old geezer and since I built 95% of the structures on my layout either from scratch or a kit it's not easy for me to remove them.  :dunno:


----------



## jlc41

time warp, thanks for the infoe on the crane.


----------



## JNXT 7707

VegasN said:


> Man, I'm looking to get RID of things to do


I was being sarcastic - I have a ton of things to do to even get to the point of running trains. Today marks one year since the layout has been in storage here, and it was out in the garage waiting for the Big Move for probably 6 months.

I have quit looking at buildings for now, I have a feeling I have more than enough to use in the expansion project. I also have a feeling I'll be shoehorning all of them onto the layout that I can :laugh:


----------



## time warp

A good many buildings were just place holders when we started this layout. I've shuffled them and switched them around quite a bit. Now I've replaced several with more appropriate structures or ones that little man (who will be 11 tomorrow) and I built together. If I can find a spot where some structure will fit I put something there. My layout represents a crowded urban setting and I purposely overdo it to reinforce that.
Places like Covington, KY or Meadville, PA are like that. Streets barely wide enough to get a car through and things crowded in. I like that kind of setting, I find it interesting.


----------



## jlc41

Works for me, creates lots of interest and visual entertainment.


----------



## Overkast

Time warp, that crane is awesome! I looked for a long time trying to find something like that in N scale (where a train can go underneath it) but couldnt. That's a gem. Cool how they're incredibly similar designs too.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

It took some searching to find one that went over the track like this, and it does look very much like yours. I look forward to seeing how this comes together.

BTW, what make is yours?


----------



## Overkast

time warp said:


> It took some searching to find one that went over the track like this, and it does look very much like yours. I look forward to seeing how this comes together.
> 
> BTW, what make is yours?


My crane is Model Power brand. I think its discontinued as well because it didn't appear abundantly when I was searching for cranes a few months ago. I actually saw it in the hobby shop for $10 brand new back when I bought my used NECR locomotive. For $10 it was too good to pass up - plus it also came with a few extra goodies inside like telephone poles and a 2 track overhead signal bridge.



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

We both did well. I gave $14.28 for mine and I'm hoping jlc41 gets one so we can see what he dreams up.:thumbsup:


----------



## ExONRcarman

Im late to this thread, but glad i found it. love all 25 pages!


----------



## jlc41

TW, believe it or not I was dreaming about what am going to do with the crane. But I can't remember the dream. But it was something spectacular, I think.


----------



## time warp

Just the idea that there may have been a good idea is enough reason for me to pull the trigger!:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

So go back to sleep meditating on the crane.


----------



## time warp

The black Gondola marks the spot! We are going to squeeze that crane in right there!:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## time warp

Minor progress report: Health issues have got me in low gear lately, but progress is progress! I should have the "Aurtown" station finished or nearly so tomorrow. Some clean up work and painting today turned out very well( for me). Some touch up, light installation and interior light diffuser and it should be pretty good.
The Packing House (Slaughter House) will soon receive some clean up and a loading dock roof, plus a covered loading apron to service the Reefer cars. May start on that tomorrow. Needs a sign and a light too.

Still no sign of the ultra cool Faller crane, so no news there.

I keep forgetting to detail paint the old Revell boxcar office. I need to restock my paint supplies, but again, health.

I must report that the old Basement Central has gotten to the point of consistent dependability. Clean a rail here and there, a little vacuuming, It runs. I'm happy. :thumbsup:
A Question: My original NYC based mega layout in the '80's was named the "Spare Time Lines". Part of the NYC System with STL reporting marks.(I had some equipment decaled that way). Since I now have a renewed interest in my beloved New York Central, should I resurrect the Spare Time Lines? Or maybe since it's a new layout, stay with the new name? You tell me.


----------



## Magic

New layout, new name.
Get those creative juices pumping.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Magic said:


> New layout, new name.
> Get those creative juices pumping.
> 
> Magic


 I guess I should have said since it's a new layout, should I stay with the new name. Same difference. But the creative juices have been pumping. Though its simple, its the most enjoyable, interesting layout I've ever had.( I edited my post)


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Health issues have got me in low gear lately.
> I need to restock my paint supplies, but again, health.


Whatever the issue is I hope it is not serious and hope you have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## jlc41

What NAJ and Vegas said. I told you guy's TW was a wizard, he found a home for that crane. VegasN I took your advice and went back to sleep with the crane in mind. The next day when I checked my e mails I had a conformation that the crane was ordered! Go figure.


----------



## time warp

Thanks for the well wishes, been a bit of a rough one for a little while.
J, that crane has your name written all over it. Not only does it busy up an industry, it becomes part of the skyline!
I have no clue where mine is coming from, but it must be a fer piece!


----------



## Shadow001

Nice new picture, hope you are feeling better soon.
I can't wait to see the crane in place.


----------



## jlc41

TW, I ordered it from the same seller as you. It's supposed to be here today, w'll see.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> A Question: My original NYC based mega layout in the '80's was named the "Spare Time Lines". Part of the NYC System with STL reporting marks.(I had some equipment decaled that way). Since I now have a renewed interest in my beloved New York Central, should I resurrect the Spare Time Lines? Or maybe since it's a new layout, stay with the new name? You tell me.


Maybe you could find a reason for the STL to interchange with the BC? It sounds interesting, and would like to see some of your STL equipment.


----------



## time warp

Old history I'm afraid. The "distressed" AHM ore cars are the only 2 pieces of equipment left that were STL. Nearly everything else was sold to Whistle stop hobbies in Oklahoma City around '91. That included the hand striped NYC Rivarossi passenger train and the Cary bodied F3 and FT AB units. 
Might have to do a little painting, but I should resurrect a piece or two.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> TW, I ordered it from the same seller as you. It's supposed to be here today, w'll see.


 No show today J, Sent an email to the seller and it shipped out of Germany. Maybe before end of week I hope.


----------



## time warp

time warp said:


> I've had this old station around here for a while, and while it's a little rough and certainly not well assembled I never had the heart to get rid of it. I like the lines and the fact that it is made of stone, and the size is more suited to this spot than the previous station(see previous pictures).
> I just started putting this together yesterday afternoon, using styrene sheet for the base over cork roadbed strips to raise the level. This station is just big enough to handle a little freight so I gave it a larger platform on the back side for handling goods.
> I'm going to put some work into this one I think. It needs taken apart and reassembled, some diffused lighting inside and functioning light fixtures outside. A nice stone colored exterior with a mortar wash and ruddy brown roofing. Does anybody recognize the make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281522
> 
> 
> View attachment 281530
> 
> 
> View attachment 281538


Still lacking a bit or two, but I did get the Station back together on the layout today. I built new eave brackets from styrene strips and those black plastic HO Train set track connectors sliced in half, and did a little realignment and tidying up on the crooked and loose parts. Mostly left it as found in honor of the original well intentioned builder.
I just washed over the existing stone walls and painted everything else a rust mix, adding some dry brush streaking to the roof. Window glazing and diffused interior lighting were added, and I sprayed the base Gray and fogged it with flat black.


----------



## NAJ

That looks Great!!!


----------



## VegasN

Excellent!! You resurrect so many pieces, going to start calling you "The Reanimator"


----------



## VegasN

You better take care of yourself buddy! Model railroading without talking to you would be less pleasant........


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> That looks Great!!!





VegasN said:


> Excellent!! You resurrect so many pieces, going to start calling you "The Reanimator"


Thank you! I am VERY happy with it. Funny thing is, I have no clue when or where I got it. :lol_hitting:



VegasN said:


> You better take care of yourself buddy! Model railroading without talking to you would be less pleasant........


 Doing better, Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

Before and After. I actually posted this for my own comparison because I get tired of looking at this stuff on my phone, and this way I can see it on my work terminal.
I do need to wire the lights yet, and there needs to be some detail added to the rear next to the freight door, such as milk cans and some crates.
I see from this picture that I need to fix the wrapped wiring on the light pole and some of the flora needs tidying, so I'll get to that as well. I'm calling it good otherwise.


----------



## NAJ

Why did the guy on the bench move all the way to the end of the bench in the second photo?
Was he harassing the lady?  :dunno:


----------



## jlc41

I think he wanted to get closer to the guy in the phone booth.


----------



## NAJ

jlc41 said:


> I think he wanted to get closer to the guy in the phone booth.


ROFL!!!


----------



## time warp

:laugh::laugh::laugh: In the top picture there's a Woman in the booth, so..............


----------



## jlc41

HolyMoly Batman where is this going???? Hmmm


----------



## VegasN

Two guys and a woman go into a phone booth..........what happens next is your call.......


----------



## Overkast

Man, that station rehabilitation looks fantastic time warp! What a gem you scored.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

The difference is crazy.....great job!


----------



## time warp

Overkast said:


> Man, that station rehabilitation looks fantastic time warp! What a gem you scored.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk





VegasN said:


> The difference is crazy.....great job!


 I appreciate that! I can't see very well and posting those before and after gave me a better critique of my own questionable work because I can see them very well at my work terminal. I am very happy with the "feel" of that structure, and the colors. 
I started trimming out the eaves and windows in white, but it killed the sleepy character of it. I am much, much happier with the rust color.


----------



## VegasN

You inspired me to assemble my one and only HO structure.....Al's General Store.


----------



## jlc41

The wizard is at it again, nice job on the station. I like it.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> You inspired me to assemble my one and only HO structure.....Al's General Store.


HO structures are like "Lays" potato chips, you cannot build just one.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> The wizard is at it again, nice job on the station. I like it.


 Is it Wizardry or dogged determination? Probably I just don't have enough sense to know any better! :laugh: Thanks for the Kudos!



NAJ said:


> HO structures are like "Lays" potato chips, you cannot build just one.


 I'm to the point I think I enjoy salvaging them more than building them. :dunno:


----------



## time warp

I finally daubed some color around on the boxcar office, and it helped tremendously. The original builder had already done the decals, so I just worked around it.
That guy on the bench has huge hands!


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> HO structures are like "Lays" potato chips, you cannot build just one.


Ah, sadly there is only 1 Lay in the bag......


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I finally daubed some color around on the boxcar office, and it helped tremendously. The original builder had already done the decals, so I just worked around it.
> That guy on the bench has huge hands!
> 
> View attachment 295345
> 
> 
> View attachment 295353


I absolutely LOVE that boxcar office. Awesome!! Great job, I can almost hear the man with the big hands wheezing......
Hate to run around biting everyone's style, but I was going to put a caboose office in my yards......but now.....I think I like the boxcar office better......


----------



## Overkast

That boxcar office is sweet time warp! I don't think I've seen that in your pics before. Amazing how a little bit of color really transforms a structure, isn't it?

Vegas, biting styles is what this hobby is all about man. We learn from each other and influence and inspire! No shame in that. Heck, most of my layout is developed from others' styles I learned from 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Already found a boxcar to use......


----------



## time warp

Again, Thanks! It is a cool structure from waaay back. 
Nothing wrong with getting ideas from others, Its not a competition! NAJ has a thread started about a boxcar building also.
Maybe it's a trend.


----------



## Lemonhawk

That little bit of paint really makes the office pop! And Popeye doesn't look that bad!


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> That little bit of paint really makes the office pop! And Popeye doesn't look that bad!


Popeye! HaHa!


----------



## jlc41

Nice job on the office trailer. Amazing what color will do for you.


----------



## VegasN

Popeye.......


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> I finally daubed some color around on the boxcar office, and it helped tremendously. The original builder had already done the decals, so I just worked around it.
> That guy on the bench has huge hands!
> 
> View attachment 295345
> 
> 
> View attachment 295353


Really likin that boxcar, it looks like a kit. "Ah ga ga ga ga ga"


----------



## VegasN

He's slightly insane cause he plays with trains, it's Popeye the railroad man.....


----------



## time warp

I can't take Spinach though.

Man! No cool crane yet! USPS shows it to have left Indy NINE days ago! They cant find it!:rippedhand:


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> I can't take Spinach though.
> 
> Man! No cool crane yet! USPS shows it to have left Indy NINE days ago! They cant find it!:rippedhand:


Don't get me started on USPS!!!  
There are 4 apartment complexes all next to each other and USPS has been losing my mail/packages for over 20 years now.
Luckily online payments/banking have taken care of them losing utility bills and bank papers.
I no longer have any packages sent here, PayPal has allowed me to ship to my Son's house and as of now no problems with that...
"Knock On Wood". :eyes:

Funny though, they never lose the "junk" mail.


----------



## jlc41

TW, guess what showed up yesterday?? I won't post a pic so you won't feel bad. :dunno: I'll psot when I get it together, the crane that is.


----------



## ExONRcarman

jlc41 said:


> TW, guess what showed up yesterday?? I won't post a pic so you won't feel bad. :dunno: I'll psot when I get it together, the crane that is.


Id like a pic, so hurry up with that glue dude! :laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Is it together yet??


----------



## time warp

ExONRcarman said:


> Id like a pic, so hurry up with that glue dude! :laugh:





VegasN said:


> Is it together yet??


 Don't hurry J, take your time. That's a well detailed kit.

Mine has apparently been shipped to Rod Serling's house.:eyes:


----------



## VegasN

Take your time?? He's had over 8 hours! Good God man.....


----------



## jlc41

Okay guy's here it is. I trimmed it out some. The boom was a bear to glue up. It's just sitting on the track so I could get some pic's for you guy's. What do you guy's think?


----------



## time warp

I think it looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## jlc41

Thanks TW, I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Overkast

jlc41 said:


> The boom was a bear to glue up.


You think that was bad, imagine the darn thing in N scale!!!:goofball:

Looks really great jlc! Curious - does your cabin rotate freely / is it meant to? Or do you just glue it in one spot? Mine is a tight fit but if I don't want to glue it and keep if freely movable, I don't think mine seems to have a stopper cap (for lack of a better word) for the underside to prevent the whole cabin from falling off...


----------



## jlc41

Thanks Overkast, I will light a candle for you... N scale wow. My rotates freely and no clip to hold it in the pivot. I prefer to be able to rotate. At lest my grandson will want it to rotatable.


----------



## ExONRcarman

Thats just way cool


----------



## VegasN

Hey overkast.......is there some way of screwing a washer to the under side of the control booth.....that would keep it attached and still allow free movement.

Like screwing trucks on, sometimes you put a washer to keep it free spinning......just thinking out loud.


----------



## Overkast

VegasN said:


> Hey overkast.......is there some way of screwing a washer to the under side of the control booth.....that would keep it attached and still allow free movement.
> 
> Like screwing trucks on, sometimes you put a washer to keep it free spinning......just thinking out loud.


Hey Vegas, that's a good thought. In fact being so small, I might be able to just use a screw and have the head act as the stopper.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Oh yeah, you are doing N. I would think the head of a screw is what....about 4 maybe 5 feet in N scale?:laugh:


----------



## Shadow001

looks great jlc41


----------



## jlc41

Shadow001 Thanks. VegasN that screw washer sounds like a winner. I will let you guy's know.


----------



## jlc41

Well I wound up drilling a hole cross wise in the pivot pin close to the under deck. I then slipped a length of paper clip in the pivot pin to secure the derick snug but rotatable.


----------



## ExONRcarman

Nothing wrong with that, as long as the pin doesn't wear into the deck


----------



## VegasN

Viola


----------



## JNXT 7707

Folks, TW has been deep under the weather lately, he asked me to post this. Beautiful song! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Shawn91481

that's really neat. Good job!


----------



## NAJ

I was wondering why he has not been on lately.

Do not know what the issue is but my thoughts and prayers are with you TW, get well soon.


----------



## jlc41

TW, sorry to hear your not feeling well. Get well soon, hope all turns out well for you. The board needs your wizardry.


----------



## VegasN




----------



## ExONRcarman

get well soon buddy!


----------



## Magic

Sorry to here you are under the weather TW.
Get well soon.

Magic


----------



## NAJ

Any updates, anybody heard anything???


----------



## time warp

I'm still here. Gaining some with God's help.
Confined to my bed 3 weeks now but getting some stronger.


----------



## ExONRcarman

Good god man! 3 weeks! i think you need gods help, the devil has got it in for you..... 3 weeks wow. Fight it! get well soon!!!!!!


----------



## VegasN

Ok, getting worried now.......


----------



## Magic

Three weeks in bed, sounds tough.
Hope everything works out OK and you're feeling better soon.

Magic


----------



## NAJ

My thoughts and prayers are with you, keep fighting and get well soon.


----------



## VegasN

**strolls in, looks around a bit, sits outside the diner and enjoys a coffee, reminiscing**


----------



## time warp




----------



## time warp

I am confined to the 2nd floor of our home, but I'm happy to say as I've had many visitors little man has shown the layout many times.
There are 2 freight drags, the Midnight Specials with the Reefer hotshot and the NYC AA C- Liner pair with a freight consist, the IC MTD and the NYC RS 2 each with a couple of cars, then the Rock Island and BN ALCO's on the branch. He has run all of them using the block switches, through turnouts and in and out of the industry sidings without a stutter or single derailment as far as I know, and that's over 4 weeks! Maintenance pays, plus his operational skills.

Additionally, the USPS sent me a letter a little over 2 weeks ago and they are searching for my Faller crane yet. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## VegasN

Miss you buddy.


----------



## Magic

You'd better get well quick or little man will take over you layout completely. 
You'll be asking if you can run his trains.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Thanks to God! I was able to leave my room today and make several laps through our 2nd floor under my own power, even sat up in a chair and watched about 45 mins. of TV. Wonderful!


----------



## ExONRcarman

Awesome to hear tw. keep fighting brother.


----------



## JNXT 7707

:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Thanks to God! I was able to leave my room today and make several laps through our 2nd floor under my own power, even sat up in a chair and watched about 45 mins. of TV. Wonderful!


Glad to hear that!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk

I missed you and didn't know why. Now I know, keep up with the chicken soup!


----------



## VegasN

Nice job! Baby steps bro. Don't do too much too soon.


----------



## Shadow001

Glad you are starting to feel better.


----------



## time warp

Thank you, you've all been so kind.


----------



## jlc41

Glad to see/hear you are making progress. As been said we miss you and your wizardry.


----------



## time warp

It will probably take a long time for me to get it done, but I have decided to remove the Tyco automatic car dump from the coal dump siding on our Branch line. When I built it I thought it would be a lot of fun to automatically dump the coal cars but it does not work reliably and the cars get hung up from time to time. Also I can't find the right kind of coal that will flow out of the cars correctly.

Rather than doing battle with it I'm going to just make it a dummy coal dump and use standard Hopper cars and get rid of the Tyco operating Hoppers and the dump ramp. I'm sure someone will be glad to have them.


----------



## VegasN

I have found in my short experience already that many of those "automatic" car functions, don't seem to work quite as they should.


----------



## time warp

Yes, remember that.


----------



## Magic

Good to see you thinking TRAINS again TW.
Hope things get better real soon.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Did some fixin' today. This was the second AHM "Truckin' " caboose that I got a while back, very tough to find. This one was missing a lot of parts, but I found a donor caboose and was able to enjoy getting this one back in shape today. Now I have a pair of them in nice condition.
Not sure why, but I really like this caboose.


----------



## Overkast

Good to see you back in action time warp!!!  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Just a wee bit. Working out of the Bedstead shops and for now the caboose is assigned to th Nightstand Central! Still can't get up for more than a few minutes. Gaining though with God's help.


----------



## Overkast

Sending prayers my friend. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

That is a very cool looking caboose, and to have a pair of cabeese to boot?? Awesome! I have never seen one of those......gonna have to try and keep my eye out.....

I feel so bad for you warp. I so wish there was something I could do, something I could say to get you back on your feet. But, all I can do is just keep pulling for you. Hang in there buddy. We are all here anytime you can stop in. We are ALWAYS glad to see you. I feel confident enough, I can speak that for everyone.


----------



## time warp

Thank you. Thank you both.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jlc41

TW, what VegasN said+


----------



## NAJ

You must be feeling better since you are talking trains again and that is Great News!!!


----------



## VegasN

haha.......love the wave there NAJ.....


----------



## time warp

That's funny, NAJ!:appl:


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> That's funny, NAJ!:appl:


They say...
"Laughter is the best medicine", so glad I could help.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Hey Coal Dumpers, TW has hit a bit of a speed bump on his road to recovery...let's send some more positive thought and prayers his way! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ

That S___KS!!!

He will Definitely be in my Thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## Magic

Same here, hope things get better real soon.
Hang in there TW.

Magic


----------



## Overkast

Thanks for letting us know JNXT. Prayers for time warp... please get better buddy!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Doing better, guys. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.

This weekend I had enough strength to go downstairs for the first time in over 6 weeks! Little man told me he would like some help with the trains because he wanted to run something different for a while, so I made it down to the basement with him yesterday for a bit.
We took the NYC FM's and the Midnight Specials off and put his Conrail FA's and the NYC Sharks on, switched a few cars and test ran them for a bit. Had a balky electrical switch to fix and everything was rolling again. He had a couple cars on the ground from hitting a siding bumper too hard and one of the cabooses had hit the floor, but for that 11 year old boy to have kept that railroad running for close to 2 months alone impresses me. Plus the 2 trains on the branch were still going strong.
I managed (barely) to make it back up the 2 flights to my bed, where I had to stay, but I am happy we had some time together.
I have lost about 50 pounds and a lot of muscle mass, but I am on the road back. Thank the good Lord.


----------



## jlc41

TW, chicken soup, pasta and steak should get you up and running. Glad to hear you are making progress, we are all pulling for you.


----------



## NAJ

You and Your Family are still in my Thoughts and Prayers.

Warms my heart to hear you got to spend some quality time with your "Little Man" and your trains, that alone is good medicine.


----------



## Magic

Good to hear TW, keep up on the progress.
Great you got to spend some train time with the little man.

Magic


----------



## Overkast

Great to hear from you time warp and so happy to hear about your recent progress. Get strong buddy and keep fighting!!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Thanks guys, I'm so thankful I'm improving.


----------



## Shadow001

glad to hear you are improving.


----------



## VegasN

I bet that train time is probably the best time you AND he has had in a long time!! Love it!!


----------



## time warp

Sometime back I had installed one of those Bachmann oil tanks with the diesel horn.:eyes: At the time I figured it would just end up being an annoyance, but was surprised when little guy actually started using it for whistle signals. Well, the other day we were discussing train horns and we pulled up the whistle signals on Wiki, so he's printing them off today and working on learning them. You just never know what's going to catch their interest.


----------



## jlc41

The wonderment of children is a beautiful thing. Of course he's got a Wizard for a dad which has to be rewarding. On another note, how are you doing?


----------



## time warp

Gaining a little everyday, doing much, much better. Am starting to get around some and have some stamina. Very thankful.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Gaining a little everyday, doing much, much better. Am starting to get around some and have some stamina. Very thankful.


:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Magic

Good to hear TW, keep up the good progress.

Magic


----------



## flyboy2610

Glad to hear you're doing better!


----------



## VegasN

Keep moving forward buddy!! Miss you......


----------



## time warp

#1: There is railroading going on around here on an abbreviated scale, but attrition is creeping in on some of the equipment after running with little attention for 3 months. I need to do a little track maintenance since the weather changed because we've had a few derailments, which I HATE!, and one of the drag sharks is getting fussy.
Also, there is other detail work that I contracted out to Jerry at the Buzzardly shops to get the Y6b (Brutus) up and running and the Climax loco (Cycleops) in shape.

#2: I am on day 10 of being able to eat sausage and eggs for breakfast, day 4 of eating breakfast in my dining room and sitting on the front porch. I also ate a chocolate chip cookie yesterday(a BIG deal, believe me). I have enough strength in the mornings to walk down the sidewalk and around the corner from my home, and today I spent 90 minutes in the garage with little man tinkering on our cars!
May try to go to Church tomorrow although I am horribly self conscious since I look like a walking corpse. God is good.


----------



## VegasN

Wow, I must be honest, that all sounds so horrible to me, so I can only imagine what the last few months have been like, if that is an improvement. I am so sorry Time! I am praying for you always my friend! And as always, a true pleasure hearing(er, reading) from you!!


----------



## Magic

Good to hear you're making progress TW.
Keep it up.

Have a great Fathers Day.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

TW, good to hear you are making progress. I hope the progress increases with each passing day. Praying for your speedy recovery friend.


----------



## Overkast

Nice to see you posting time warp, and so happy to hear you're making progress! Slow and steady wins the race man. Praying for continued progress and hopes you can get back to normal before long.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Thanks for the well wishes, and happy Fathers day to you all. It certainly is for me!


----------



## Overkast

Happy Fathers Day to you as well, and all you other dads!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ

Makes me very happy to hear you are making progress and Happy Fathers Day!!!


----------



## time warp

Well guys, like I've been saying, the railroad "machine" is cranking back up around here! Get this:
Something like 4 months ago I ordered a cool Faller gantry crane which never arrived. As a matter of fact, I was just looking at the open space on the layout where it was supposed to go.
2 months ago, the Post Office sent me a registered confirmation letter so they could start a missing parcel search. A couple of times lately I had even resisted just buying another crane, thinking the original was gone forever.
Well, I got a registered mail card yesterday and went this morning only to be handed this battered box. The Crane! Can you believe it? I don't make this stuff up fellas, this is real life. Glad I waited!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

The outside box looks terrible, but the inside one is not so bad. Hopefully there are no broken parts inside. Looking forward to seeing it fill in the "hole" in your layout.

Mark


----------



## time warp

No damage to the kit parts, we're OK there.
Nice to hear from you again, Mark!


----------



## time warp

Got it put together, now a little paint and it will be ready for service!


----------



## jlc41

TW, glad you finally got the crane, but more importantly you seem to be getting back in the swing of things. Great progress.


----------



## VegasN

It is awesome to see you back at it time! The planets are aligned again!!


----------



## time warp

Still moving slow, but moving!


----------



## VegasN

And that is all that matters at this time.....no pun intended


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Well guys, like I've been saying, the railroad "machine" is cranking back up around here! Get this:
> Something like 4 months ago I ordered a cool Faller gantry crane which never arrived. As a matter of fact, I was just looking at the open space on the layout where it was supposed to go.
> 2 months ago, the Post Office sent me a registered confirmation letter so they could start a missing parcel search. A couple of times lately I had even resisted just buying another crane, thinking the original was gone forever.
> Well, I got a registered mail card yesterday and went this morning only to be handed this battered box. The Crane! Can you believe it? I don't make this stuff up fellas, this is real life. Glad I waited!
> 
> View attachment 320473
> 
> 
> View attachment 320481


In celebration of the fact that you are feeling better and that your crane arrived...


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Got it put together, now a little paint and it will be ready for service!
> 
> View attachment 320729


For the bunny or the crane? :laugh:

Funny I was just wondering the other day whatever happened to that crane! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## VegasN

I think the nail polish is for the bunny.....


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> I think the nail polish is for the bunny.....


 Actually, the polish is for my toe nails.:smilie_auslachen:

Here's the installed gantry crane. I still have to tidy up around it where I had to move shrubs and light poles, but it is set in place.
The (small) open area under the crane's hook will be the scrap pile/ sorting area with some kind of metal fencing around it.
See, things can always be squeezed in. The busier the better!


----------



## jlc41

TW, glad you finally got your crane, I like the color scheme.


----------



## VegasN

Looks like its always been there......nicely done!


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> See, things can always be squeezed in. The busier the better!


Not when you are on a budget with limited income, that is why I filled my left over open space with Foliage...
$8.00 of Foliage versus $100.00 + for more and more buildings/structures.
My open space has become protected land from development and I will have to live my "Real Estate Developer" personality through you.

Let me know if I start crowding you.


----------



## time warp

Most everything on our layout was bought cheap, the mine building and the elevator house were less than 5 bucks apiece, a lot of things were bought in groups of stuff where I kept the goodies and sold off the rest. The most costly items on our layout were the switches and the automatic crossing signals. 
Another cost saver is selling off old, broken, or unused trains in order to finance other items.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Most everything on our layout was bought cheap, the mine building and the elevator house were less than 5 bucks apiece, a lot of things were bought in groups of stuff where I kept the goodies and sold off the rest. The most costly items on our layout were the switches and the automatic crossing signals.
> Another cost saver is selling off old, broken, or unused trains in order to finance other items.


And that is what I Love about your layout.
If I had extra stuff I would give it to my Grandkids or put it in the Christmas tote and it would probably never get used.


----------



## NAJ

You did see the "mystery trains" in post 242 of my layout thread?
I kept none of it for me except two powerpacks.


----------



## VegasN

I WANT TO KEEP IT ALL!!!! MMWWAAHAHAHAHA!!:goofball:


oh sorry......lost myself a moment......


----------



## time warp

That was my problem, I'd been "keeping it all" for decades, didn't work out too good! Now I'm just keeping the fun stuff, works out a lot better.


----------



## VegasN

I guess I should probably appreciate this early stage of the hobby. Where everything is cool, new, fun. I know there will come a time when that "newness" wears off and I'll settle in and it will be like my woodworking, can't save every piece. 
But, until then, I'll bury myself in junk.......


----------



## time warp

Running Choo choos this morning with the lights off. In the lower photo you can see the newly renamed "Cramden" station at far right.


----------



## fredbon

Love your night photos.

Fred


----------



## VegasN

Impressive lighting my friend!! Very well lit, but not flood lighted......excellent!!


----------



## time warp

fredbon said:


> Love your night photos.
> 
> Fred





VegasN said:


> Impressive lighting my friend!! Very well lit, but not flood lighted......excellent!!


 Thanks! Little man loves lights. I hated every minute of wiring up everything and dealing with those tiny wires, but it ended up very nice. Really impressive in person.
I would highly recommend lots of lighting to anyone, it adds a really interesting element to your layout.


----------



## NAJ

Lovin the lights!!!

Do not know that I would have patience for wiring that so KUDOS to you!!!


----------



## time warp

Thanks, NAJ. Don't feel bad, I absolutely do not have the patience for it! Little man loves the lights though, so I had to power through. :hah::eyes:


----------



## NAJ

Noticed you are responding to threads/posts much more frequently now, does that mean (he asks with uncertainty) your health is improving and you are feeling better...???


----------



## time warp

Yep! Much better.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Yep! Much better.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Overkast

Just catching up here... your lighting looks incredible time warp! I hope to be able to achieve something similar one day on my layout (probably in a next life at this pace, lol).

Glad you're feeling well my friend!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Another Thanks, guys. Its good to be back on my feet, although somewhat limited. Hopefully I'll be getting some work done on my layout projects that I can share.
Overkast- as far as the lights go it can be a very trying experience, and I'm in HO! Maybe I can learn a little from you when the time comes for you to light em up.


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Just catching up here... your lighting looks incredible time warp! I hope to be able to achieve something similar one day on my layout (probably in a next life at this pace, lol).
> 
> Glad you're feeling well my friend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ditto!!


----------



## time warp

I pulled the Freezee off the layout for some cleaning and repairs. I cleaned 3 decades of dirt off of it, replaced 1 missing table umbrella(I still am missing 1), and re attached some loose parts.
There was some signage missing, and a friend of mine supplied a picture of an original sign sheet, which I copied and resized to give me a replacement set. Now my nearly 45 year old Freezee looks good again.


----------



## NAJ

I'll take a large vanilla with chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## time warp

Coming right up! They are very small though, this is HO scale.:laugh:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Everything needs a little refresh every so often. Nice job on the new signs. It all looks great!

Mark


----------



## time warp

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Everything needs a little refresh every so often. Nice job on the new signs. It all looks great!
> 
> Mark


 That's the downside of running 50 year old equipment, "Time waits for no man" :laugh:


----------



## RonthePirate

T.W. those lights are fine. The glow they give off is very realistic.
It's not a bright harsh light, as with most model grain of wheat's, but very subtle.

I'm starting something. As of today, i am going to start selling my homemade trestles. They're O scale only, the wood's pretty thick.
Here's an example of my work:









The supporting struts and the planks where the track lays on are all nailed and glued. That's 23.75 inches from tip to tip and 6" tall.
Going to put them on Ebay.
Hey, maybe ol' Betz will buy one! :laugh::sold:


----------



## time warp

Nice work on the Trestle! Maybe you can sell a few. :thumbsup:
The lights are 12 volt grain of wheat bulbs wired in series - parallel (DC) to reduce the intensity. They also last much longer that way.


----------



## VegasN

What in the world would I do with O scale trestles??


----------



## time warp

Whatever RTP tells you!


----------



## JNXT 7707

VegasN said:


> What in the world would I do with O scale trestles??


Run a double main line? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ

NAJ said:


> I'll take a large vanilla with chocolate sprinkles.





time warp said:


> Coming right up! They are very small though, this is HO scale.:laugh:


HO is perfect, have to watch my blood sugar and weight. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

My double mainline would look like it was built by aliens with ancient giant beams.......


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> My double mainline would look like it was built by aliens with ancient giant beams.......


 No way! You and Ron are both U.S. Citizens. :hah::lol_hitting:


----------



## Overkast

VegasN said:


> My double mainline would look like it was built by aliens with ancient giant beams.......


Yeah but it would be the sturdiest dang bridge in Betzville!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ

Hello,
Have not heard from you for a while, everything OK?


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> Hello,
> Have not heard from you for a while, everything OK?


Yep! Been working on the Moose Jaws layout lately, it's in the HO section. The coal dump is still in regular service as well. Thanks for asking!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Sorry time......I've been too preoccupied to check on ya.....still always think about you guys, even if I am not popping in......


----------



## time warp

Trains keep a rollin'  (Wasn't that Aerosmith?) :hah::laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

I am liking that avatar TW! Nice!


----------



## time warp

Thanks, Jerry! That's the trackside viewer's perspective of the "Pacemaker" Sharks.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I pulled the Freezee off the layout for some cleaning and repairs. I cleaned 3 decades of dirt off of it, replaced 1 missing table umbrella(I still am missing 1), and re attached some loose parts.
> There was some signage missing, and a friend of mine supplied a picture of an original sign sheet, which I copied and resized to give me a replacement set. Now my nearly 45 year old Freezee looks good again.
> 
> View attachment 331905
> 
> 
> View attachment 331913
> 
> 
> View attachment 331921


Looking good man!


----------



## jlc41

Ohoh... get out of the water the sharks are coming. Nice avatar TW.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> Ohoh... get out of the water the sharks are coming. Nice avatar TW.


 OK, what's the story on your Avatar Hot Rod?


----------



## jlc41

I like hot rods. When I lived in MS. they had a crusing the coast event that would draw 3 to 5 thousand cars of all types. The show would last a full week. I would take pic's of the ones that caught my eye and my avatar is one of them. I have about 100+ pics.


----------



## time warp

santafealltheway said:


> Looking good man!


Yummy, too! Thanks.


----------



## VegasN

Yup.....Aerosmith.


----------



## Bob88

RonthePirate said:


> T.W. those lights are fine. The glow they give off is very realistic.
> It's not a bright harsh light, as with most model grain of wheat's, but very subtle.
> 
> I'm starting something. As of today, i am going to start selling my homemade trestles. They're O scale only, the wood's pretty thick.
> Here's an example of my work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The supporting struts and the planks where the track lays on are all nailed and glued. That's 23.75 inches from tip to tip and 6" tall.
> Going to put them on Ebay.
> Hey, maybe ol' Betz will buy one! :laugh::sold:


Very nice, you should make some in HO scale.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> I like hot rods. When I lived in MS. they had a crusing the coast event that would draw 3 to 5 thousand cars of all types. The show would last a full week. I would take pic's of the ones that caught my eye and my avatar is one of them. I have about 100+ pics.


 I had a 59 Chevy lowrider in the '80's that I showed all over Indiana and Ohio, and I actually took second in my class at an indoor show in Oklahoma. A few years ago I built a '58 GMC pickup truck rat rod. I chopped the top, lowered it, and it had a Pontiac engine with a Muncie trans. I had to sell it about 6 years ago, unfortunately. Those days are gone for me now, I have an 11 year old and a minivan.


----------



## time warp

A little work and some thought today. In spite of my seemingly inconsequential existence I FINALLY finished up the Pacemaker Sharks by painting the side frames black. These are still powered by the original Powertorque motors (mostly for spite) and they do run very well together, but had a bigfooted appearance with the stock silver trucks. They look much, much better now. That's the little work part.







The thought part is: the Basement Central no longer exists. For years my railroad was the Central & Eastern, sort of a generically named, East coast based commuter line. The current, and hopefully last, railroad my son and I built morphed into part of the New York Central, so I'm reviving the Central & Eastern as part of the NYC system.
I may flesh this out in posts a little more later, because if you've followed my rantings much, you know that the BC theoretically ran from Vincennes, Indiana to Loiusville, Kentucky hauling Chinook mine coal to barge docks. Same route, same premise with the C&E, and I of course will retain the C&O coal train traffic as well as the Chicago component via the C&EI interchange near Vincennes. Additionally, Traffic is generated from points South via Jerry's Buzzard Route RR, which runs on ex Mopac trackage to a point near the Illinois-Indiana border (This isn't made up, we've proved all of this is feasable through route maps).
I enjoy our little railroad having a purpose.


----------



## Ace

Those sharks have a distinctive presence ...

I hadn't noticed this thread before and wanted to add something sort-of relevant to the original title "Coal dump" :


----------



## time warp

Well, this thread got started because of the Coal Dump, a coal dock extension to our layout, and then became a thread about our layout in general.
I originally included the Coal dock so we could run and operate those neat old Tyco dumping hoppers, and that lead to the mine, then the Coal train traffic. 1 project was the stimulus for the entire purpose for the railroad, so it worked out pretty good.
Thing is, if you keep showing up with that radioactive coal, I'll have to start wearing my lead lined underwear! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ace

I haven't read all 46 pages of this thread but I noticed on page 1 you have a mine building like one that was given to me last year. I'm wondering where I will use it, possibly on a new mini-layout project. Last year I asked the building identity on this forum and learned it is a "Faller Old stone-crushing plant, model #130961". I have some additional parts for it not shown here.

Turns out Walthers still offers this building. Their blurb:

_The easy-to-build WalthersTrainline Coal Creek Tipple kit is a model of a classic North American hopper and gondola loading structure at mines and quarries.
https://www.walthers.com/coal-creek-tipple-kit_

Classic "North American"?? I dunno about that. It was originally made for the European market.

Is there a track plan of your layout posted somewhere? Interested to see it.


----------



## time warp

My first mine bldg was identical to yours, the current one is nearly the same, but has a different roof.
Maybe I can post the trackplan in a day or two.


----------



## time warp

There are pictures of the whole layout on page 16


----------



## Ace

time warp said:


> There are pictures of the whole layout on page 16


OK Thanks, I took a good look at those, looks like a fun layout! I figured the track plan similar to this:


----------



## time warp

There you go, that's it. The inner loop and the branchline use 15" radius curves of course, and I only have 2 locos that can't handle them, the Y6b and 1 other. Everything else works fine.


----------



## Ace

time warp said:


> There you go, that's it. The inner loop and the branchline use 15" radius curves of course, and I only have 2 locos that can't handle them, the Y6b and 1 other. Everything else works fine.


Yeah, I guessed the table was 4x8 with a slight addition on one corner for an extra spur. I could see pretty good detail with your four overall shots and it looked like Atlas sectional track. What is this mini-diorama object by your tunnel mountain?


----------



## time warp

That's part of a scenery box that little man likes, sometimes you have to make allowances......


----------



## Ace

time warp said:


> That's part of a scenery box that little man likes, sometimes you have to make allowances......


From that angle it looks 3-D, but it's actually a flat image cut from a box?

Also wondered if your tunnel mountain is a styrofoam job with extreme make-over. Looks good!


----------



## time warp

Yes, it's just a picture he likes that was cut from a box. It does look 3-D in the picture!
I can't take credit for the tunnel, it's an off the shelf Woodland Scenics curved tunnel I picked up at a train show. I have a straight one just like it that I'd love to sell.


----------



## Ace

time warp said:


> There you go, that's it. The inner loop and the branchline use 15" radius curves of course, and I only have 2 locos that can't handle them, the Y6b and 1 other. Everything else works fine.


Curious which of your locos don't manage the 15" radius. Originally I thought 18" radius was a minimum for HO respectability but I've since bent the rules a lot because it turns out lots of HO does OK on 15" curves if they aren't huge long items. If more train sets came with 15" curves people could do layouts in smaller spaces, or easily combine it with an 18" oval.


----------



## time warp

My Rivarossi Y6b won't handle 15, and would look terrible doing it even if it could.
I also have one AHM BL2 that is superdetailed with filled in pilots and side ladders which won't handle 15 either. Everything else, including my Fleischmann Hi Levels, cruises right around no problem.
Though this layout is about as "toy" as you can get, and deliberately built that way, my ideal is 30" curves and double tracked mainline. This layout is all I have space and time for, and works very well for us. We keep trains running and enjoy ourselves, and it sure beats dreaming and doing nothing.


----------



## Ace

time warp said:


> ... Though this layout is about as "toy" as you can get, and deliberately built that way, my ideal is 30" curves and double tracked mainline. This layout is all I have space and time for, and works very well for us. We keep trains running and enjoy ourselves, and it sure beats dreaming and doing nothing.


I've heard guys say they only like long trains with big equipment on wide curves, but they don't have space for a layout. What's the point of that? I've experimented with increasingly sharper curves for HO over a long period of time: 18", 16.5", 15", 13", 10", 9", 8". Easements help make sharp curves more acceptable. I think it's fun to build small portable layouts with appropriately small equipment.

One of my unfinished projects is an N-scale "gravity tram" layout 16" x 20" with 4" radius curves. The only equipment is a couple ore cars that roll down a 5% grade.

I get real tired of the condescending attitude of hobby magazines towards "small" layouts. I remember some years ago Model Railroader had a feature story about an O-scale model railroad that essentially filled a basement. The magazine writer described the layout as "relatively small for O scale". Geez! I guess it was a "small" house, basement not large enough.


----------



## time warp

The OO Tri-ang track I have is close to 12" radius and my Euro stuff doesn't mind it. Funny thing is, the Moose Jaws RR I'm building is 4x4 and has 18 and 22 inch curves.
Small or large, it's not the layout, rather an exercise in imagination.


----------



## time warp

It is officially "catastrophe and failure" month around here. In the last few days we've had two operator-induced crashes, the diesel tank horn went kaput, and the weather changing has caused the appearance of a dip in the trackwork, creating contact problems. When it rains, it pours.
Now we have to get down to the business of fixing stuff, because we all know the trains MUST run!


----------



## Lemonhawk

I thought you just had a lot of rain, did the temperature take a dip also? Might be worth checking to see what's so sensitive to the temperature. Crashes only mean your operating, better than the opposite!


----------



## time warp

It has been pretty chilly here a couple of times already. The two 4×4 sections of the layout frame are bolted together across the center, and it tends to shift some from time to time. Nothing we can't handle, I just don't feel like messing with it.


----------



## time warp

Success and progress today! The maintenance crew(me!) gets an A+ for the good work in getting the problems on our layout solved in short order.
Problem number one was fixing the broken oil tank horn. Little man uses it quite often when running the trains because he likes operating with whistle signals, so fixing it was an absolute necessity.
A little bit of troubleshooting revealed that the push button was not working, so it was disassembled, revealing a broken wire on the contact. I stripped off the wire and resoldered it, then cleaned the contact a little before reassembling everything and hooking it back up. It works perfectly now.







Problem number two was the issue I was having with the locomotives "stuttering" as they went over this section of track indicated by my pointer finger. cleaning the rails with alcohol did not help, and I also tried sliding the rail joiners for better contact, which didn't help either. What I did find, upon closer inspection, was a layer of crud built up on the rail near the frog (ribbet!) which I was able to remove handily with a pencil eraser.
Now things run perfectly through that section, so we are at full fighting strength again!


----------



## ExONRcarman

love the detail, and info on this post, the entire thread is a wealth of info


----------



## time warp

I appreciate that, Sandy. I know some of these things I mention seem trivial, but experience has proven they can cause real headaches.


----------



## ExONRcarman

when it comes to anything scale, nothing is trivial


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

I found it! Nice layout, looks like my Dad's old 0-027 layout, he was on an 8x4 table & decided to switch to HO to get more in the space he had, that table was crammed full of goodies like yours! How much space are you working with? Rich.


----------



## time warp

Its 4×8, RC. The coal dump extension adds a little to that corner.
In case you missed it, the town is named "Cramden":laugh:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

I don't wander away from the HO forum much, gotta check out some of these layouts!
I'm workin with about 10x6, need my last son to move out, somewhat bigger room!


----------



## time warp

I'm pretty happy with this 4×8. It's reliable and I don't think I'd be able to maintain a running layout properly that was much bigger.
As I've aged, learning to find a balance between dreams and reality has become very important, so I'd rather run trains this way than not run them and just have a head full of ideas.


----------



## jlc41

Works for me.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Yes I get that, My dream is just to have a couple of nice long yards, maybe 8 or 10 tracks each so I can display more than 10% of dad's stuff at one time, get some kind of elevation in, to use a few of his bridges & run at least 3 trains at a time, hey I can at least dream big, getting it done may take the rest of my life!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Its 4×8, RC. The coal dump extension adds a little to that corner.
> In case you missed it, the town is named "Cramden":laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## time warp

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Yes I get that, My dream is just to have a couple of nice long yards, maybe 8 or 10 tracks each so I can display more than 10% of dad's stuff at one time, get some kind of elevation in, to use a few of his bridges & run at least 3 trains at a time, hey I can at least dream big, getting it done may take the rest of my life!


 I hear ya! I must say though, we are able to have 6 operational trains on the BC most of the time, with 2 Running simultaneously.
Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## time warp

The diesel horn tank was looking rough, with faded paint and decals. I picked up a couple decent ARCO tanks at Saturday's train show, so I swapped out the diesel horn parts from the Shell to the ARCO. Looks better now. Much better.
The new tank was originally equipped with a blinking light, so I simply cut out a circular piece of styrene to cap the hole and glued it in place.


----------



## ExONRcarman

nice score. but why not put the lights on?


----------



## time warp

It didn't have the lighting parts or the domed lens when I got it, but now that you mentioned it, I DO have a 12v flashing LED module that could be wired in. I'll see about that.


----------



## ExONRcarman

cool, that would be neat


----------



## time warp

Many changes on the BC lately. I did add the flashing light to the ARCO tank, but I also added a second tank which I got from JNXT 7707 and I relocated the tanks. The tank facility now occupies the area where the freight station was, and the freight station was moved to the old tank spot, which puts it next to Aurtown station.























The street was extended across the tracks near the relocated freight station as well. The vehicles are various old toy set cars I've gathered up here and there, some being given to us by a friend


----------



## time warp




----------



## time warp

I also added a coal yard to,the factory complex using an old Life-Like Build-A-Scene kit, some Kibri conveyors (all from Jerry), and my old AHM Scammell trucks.























There are some other things I'm changing on the Coal Dump dock as well. More later, maybe.


----------



## NAJ

That is a lot of railroad, looks good.

Anyway we can get a panoramic view of the layout in its entirety?


----------



## time warp

From a couple of days ago:


----------



## NAJ

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Magic

TW you sure have a lot of RR in that small space.
Looking great, a lot o' fun.

Magic


----------

